# Duda sobre divisor de potencia dipolos fm (arnes)



## GustyArte (Ene 29, 2010)

Buenas amigos, tengo una inquietud aver si alguno de ustedes me puede sacar la duda.

Resulta que compre 4 dipolos usados con su respectivo divisor de potencia (arnes) echo con cables coaxiles, de una conocida empresa argentina.. eiffel.

Este arnes esta preparado para la frecuencia de 92.5 mhz y lo tengo que preparar para 102.1 mhz, lógicamente debo cortar.

Mi sorpresa es cuando tomo las medidas de los cables y no me coincide con los calculos para el mismo.

Esto sucede:
Frecuencia : 92.5 mhz
75(impedancia)x.066(factor velocidad cable)/F(92.5 mhz) = 0,53

0,53x7(múltiplo impar)= 3,74 mts

La teoria dice que *debe medir 3,74 mts*, pero en realidad el cable mide *3,81 mts*, 7 cms mas!

El coaxil es RG-11U marca Indeca, industria argentina, en su catalogo dice 66% la velocidad de propagación, o sea, no existen dudas respecto a eso.

Ahora quiero saber el porque de esta medida, si alguien sabe algo o nos perdimos algún dato importante en los calculos, porque me cuesta creer que una empresa con el prestigio como eiffel se equivoque de esa forma.

Espero me puedan orientar.. 

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Ene 30, 2010)

Quizá no sea la frecuencia en la que estaba sintonizado, las cuentas salen para una frecuencia de 90 - 90.5
Aunque estoy seguro que tienes los datos muy claros.
Un saludo.


----------



## GustyArte (Ene 30, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta tiago...
Si, para esa frecuencia o poniendo un factor de velocidad de 0.67 me da practicamente esas medidas, por eso dude del factor de velocidad pero claramente segun el modelo de dielectrico y sobre todo, los datos del fabricante, es 0.66.

La duda me intriga demasiado, yo igualmente voy a armarlo como se, pero algun motivo debe existir para esas medidas... error u otro tipo de calculo.


----------



## superpower (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola : lo que te aconsejo es hacer un arnes nuevo con cable que realmente sepas el factor velocidad del mismo. aparte acordate de que tenes que modificar la longitud de las antenas y el adaptador gamma.
Suerte.


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 1, 2010)

No hay que olvidar que ARISTOTELES dijo: "Nada más pesado que el aire puede volar". Y como lo dijo ARISTOTELES, NADIE hizo nada hasta 1800 años después. Puede ser que con esa compañia pase lo mísmo o sus tecnicos o ingenieros aprobaron su examen con mediocre nota. Bien Gustyarte...!!


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 1, 2010)

No creo que exista mucho secreto con respecto al cable, en la serigrafia dice bien claro, RG11U INDECA.. es argentino y la fabrica indica que es 66% el factor de velocidad.

Talvez sea como me dijo mi amigo Moises Calderon, hay empresas que fabrican en escala los arnes y los dividen por bandas... hace (creo yo) 3 o mas modelos diferentes para cubrir toda la banda de fm asi pueden con la demanda, talvez sea eso.. vaya uno a saber.

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## superpower (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola:Todo es posible ,simplemente en mi humilde opinion y solamente para tu seguridad,es que te aconsejé hacer el arnes nuevo , recordá que esta hecho para otra frecuencia
y seria triste montar todo y que despues te de mucha reflejada.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 1, 2010)

Si entiendo y agradezco enormemente tu consejo y el de todos, es un riesgo que voy a correr ya que tengo el cable solo tengo que acortarlo, despues lo probare con sus respectivas cargas fantasmas para asegurarme que este todo correcto.

Gracias!


----------



## Eter (Feb 2, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Buenas amigos, tengo una inquietud aver si alguno de ustedes me puede sacar la duda.
> 
> Resulta que compre 4 dipolos usados con su respectivo divisor de potencia (arnes) echo con cables coaxiles, de una conocida empresa argentina.. eiffel.
> 
> ...



Me gustaría me dieras mas detalles al respecto:

1. ¿Cual es la impedancia de los bays? (Se supone que los 4 tiene la misma impedancia ¿verdad?)

2. ¿Cual es la impedancia o tipo de cable que sale del transmisor a la antena?

3. ¿Que tipo de cable usa la antena para unir cada bay al transformador?

4. ¿Que tipo de cable estas usando para el transformador?

Saludos..


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola...

1 - 50 ohms
2 - 50 ohms, cable RG213
3 - RG11U - 75 ohms
4 - Esa no entendi, todo el sistema usa cable de 75 ohms, RG11U, en el unico lugar que usa RG213 es en la bajada al equipo.

Adjunto imagen .... 







Saludos!


----------



## superpower (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola GustyArte: Logico,y creo que si as leido bien el tutorial de donde sacaste las formulas y  disposicion del array o arnes o acoplador de antenas, te daras cuenta el porqué se utiliza, en las  lineas de enfasado, cable de 75ohms.
Recuerda que casi toda la totalidad de los equipos de transmision trabajan en 50ohms
Por eso la linea de bajada tiene que ser con cable de 50ohms y las lineas de enfasado al unirse en este caso te dan 56 .
En el esquema que adjuntas está clarito .
No dudes en preguntar.
Saludos


----------



## Eter (Feb 2, 2010)

Amigo GustyArte:

Olvida lo del transformador... Viendo tu diagrama, la conexión es correcta y las impedancias tambien, pero en mis cuentas para 92.5 MHz me dan que cada uno de los seis cables RG11 que conforman el arnés debe tener una longitud 160,5 cm.

300/92.5 = X
X/4        = Y
Y*3       = Z
Z*0.66   = 160.5 cm

En verdad no entiendo la fórmula que da 3.81m


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 2, 2010)

Amigos, para adaptar dos antenas lo que se hace es elevar a 100 ohms la impedancia de cada antena,por medio de un transformador de impedancias, que se  realiza con un tramo de cable coaxial RG 11(es lo mas comercial y cuya impedancia es mas cercana a lo que buscamos), que tenga una longitud de 1/4 de lambda, teniendo en cuenta el factor de velocidad del cable utilizado,para que al unirse a traves de una T, nos dé 50 ohms, me gustaria saber de donde sale 56 y pico de ohms, al poner en paralelo 2 terminaciones de 100 ohms, saludos,moises

sigo, como el tamaño del transformador de impedancias de lambda 1/4, no alcanzara para unir las dos antenas, que tiene una separacion determinada, esa longitud se multiplica por un  numero impar,para que continue manteniendo su caracteristica  de  transformador de impedancias, si multiplicariamos por un numero par, ya no se comportaria como transf. de impedancias, sino que el cable  RG11, mantendria su impedancia original, espero haber ayudado en algo, con esta participacion


----------



## superpower (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola amigos del Foro:
                           Esto es un humilde aporte y no es metafisica.

primero y principal es saber la longitud de onda para poder saber la separacion de los dipolos en este caso 300/102.1=2.93metros.(2.938297).-
Bien; es decir que entre centro y centro de cada dipolo tendremos una distancia de 2.93mts.
segundo: un array para 4 diplos consta de 4 cables cortos y dos largos y todos en frecuencia impar esto es muy importante. 
cables cortos :1/4 de long de onda x factor velocidad (.66) x 5 = 2.42mts cada cable
cables largos:  1/4 de long de onda x FV x 9 = 4.36mts
esto se hace asi por una razon logica de que alcancen los cables, para que no queden tirantes ,y mejor manejo de los mismos.
Tener en cuenta :cable foam rg11 el FV .80/.82 en general ,segun fabricante. 
                        cable rg11 comun (dielectrico transparente) FV .66 ya se ven pocos de estos.
Espero haber sido util.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 2, 2010)

Aver.. vamos por parte 



> Olvida lo del transformador... Viendo tu diagrama, la conexión es correcta y las impedancias tambien, pero en mis cuentas para 92.5 MHz me dan que cada uno de los seis cables RG11 que conforman el arnés debe tener una longitud 160,5 cm.
> 
> 300/92.5 = X
> X/4        = Y
> ...


La forma como calculas el divisor es correcta, seria como lo puse en el primer post:

Impedancia x Factor Velocidad / Frecuencia = Longitud
Longitud x Numeros Impares 

Resumiendo...
75x.066=49.5
49.5/92.5=0,535mts
0,535x3=1,60 mts
0,535x5=2,67 mts
0,535x7=3,74 mts

Tenes que multiplicar por numeros impares ya sea x3-x5-x7-x9 hasta que te den las distancias para poder montar los dipolos

Esos 3.81mts que nombras son los que trae el divisor de fabrica, no lo que me da la formula (3,74 mts), ahi se me planteo la gran duda.



> primero y principal es saber la longitud de onda para poder saber la separacion de los dipolos en este caso 300/102.1=2.93metros.(2.938297).-
> Bien; es decir que entre centro y centro de cada dipolo tendremos una distancia de 2.93mts.


No es incorrecta tu respuesta, pero no es lo mas usado, normalmente se usa una separacion de 3/4 de onda a 7/8, no es muy comun usar 1 onda de separacion por la sencilla razon que se altera mucho el lovulo de radacion, estudios echos demuestran que a 3/4 es lo ideal, en este caso seria:
300/102.1=2,93 mts x 0.75 = 2,20 mts.. es la separacion que inclusive el fabricante de estas antenas recomienda... 
Ojo, hay diferentes maneras de enfasar, cada uno usa a su criterio dependiendo del lugar donde instale los dipolos.

Bueno, les cuento que corte el arnes, lo volvi a armar... lo probe con 4 cargas fantasmas echas a las corridas y felizmente dio una roe de 1,2:1, se podria decir que normal en estos casos, me hubiese gustado que de 1:1 pero eso no existe!

Despues subo fotos para que vean...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eter (Feb 3, 2010)

Es correcto. La separación debe ser entre 3/4 y 7/8 de onda.

Envía tambien fotos de las cargas... ¿Tienen 50 Ohms j0 por igual?

¿Que tipo de antenas estas usando?


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 3, 2010)

No, no todas las cargas tienen los 50 ohms resistivos exactos, por eso tambien es factible la pequeña roe.

Las antenas son dipolos abiertos con gamma match.

Mas tarde subo fotos


----------



## superpower (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola GustyArte:
En todo caso:segun otra formula:Separación : 0,85 x 300 / F ( MHz )
Bueno¡¡¡¡ lo principal es que ya probaste y todo salio bien .
sere curioso de que potencia es el lineal que vas a usar para esta formacion?
Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 3, 2010)

> En todo caso:segun otra formula:Separación : 0,85 x 300 / F ( MHz )


Si, se usa 0.75 - 0,80 - 0,85  cualquiera es lo mas común usar... yo uso x 0.80, pero cualquiersa sirve perfectamente.

Ahora estoy con 40 watts, pienso ampliarme a 300 y si dios quiere despues a 600, pero ahi voy a cambiar por dipolos circulares y distribuidor de potencia rigido... todo *made in house* como debe ser


----------



## superpower (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola :Me parece espectacular las ganas de progresar.
Te comento tengo uno de 600 puesto hace año y medio y hasta ahora joya.
Pero empesá con el de 300.despues pones en puente otro y listo.(con dedicacion y mucha paciencia)
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 3, 2010)

Gracias!!!... lo armaste vos al de 600?


----------



## Eter (Feb 3, 2010)

Amigo GustiArte:

Mirando la figura que enviaste del sistema, te hago la observación que la impedancia en el punto donde se unen los dos primeros bays debe existir un valor de 112.5 Ohms y no 100 Ohms como lo tienes especificado. Imagino que se trata de un error involuntario.

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 3, 2010)

Amigo Eter, la imagen no la confeccione yo, es de un sitio: http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/LineasEnfasado.htm

Fijate en la pagina, en el texto explicativo esta correcto, en el dibujo existe un error como bien decis.

Saludos!


----------



## ElCuirio (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola GustyArte, normalmente el cálculo se hace para acercarnos al acoplamiento requerido, y después con el analizador de redes se hace el ajuste correspondiente, el factor de velocidad puede variar de una línea a otra.
El arnés esta correcto, un dibujo dice más que mil palabras.
Saludos.


----------



## superpower (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola GustyArte:
Pudiste armar la formacion de dipolos? como te fue ?
El de 600 no lo arme, es comprado .yo estube a cargo de la instalacion .ajuste etc.
Si he armado de 300w con exelentes resultados.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 4, 2010)

No todavia, solo probre el divisor, estoy esperando que me llegue el cable de 1/2" para ajustar individualmente cada dipolo y terminar el soporte para los mismos (un caño sujeto a la torre)

Ya les voy a ir contando como me va con ese tema.. con fotos incluidas


----------



## superpower (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola: he armado con mrf151g y el ferrite al que te referis se utilizaba para adaptar impedancia en antenas de tv 300 a 75 ohms, lo podes encontrar en un tv de los viejos.mas conocido como balun.
Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Feb 4, 2010)

hola superpower, si mal no entendi se puede usar ese ferrite que viene en los balun de 300 a 75 ohm para hacer los transformadores de entrada y salida del mrf 151g ? obviamente el ferrite solo, saludos.


----------



## superpower (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola: Si es asi .es facil de conseguir
Amigos les sugiero, que si quieren hablar sobre el tema de lineales abran otro tema
porque empezamos con Los arnes, y si seguimos asi vamos a terminar hablando de
de como podemos hacer un acelerador de particulas(no estaria mal)--  lo digo simplemente para que sea mas ordenado y todos podamos colaborar (va con onda).
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 4, 2010)

Bueno en realidad mande un mensaje privado y el amigo superpower me contesto en el post, de ahi se desvio un poco.. 

Voy a ir subiendo fotos del divisor antes y despues para que todos lo puedan ver.
Solo me faltaria las fotos del medidor de estacionarias para que comprueben la lectura


El empalme original, antes de su destruccion casi total 


Aqui la imagen correspondiente al manual de la empresa que lo fabrica, se puede ver claramente como esta armado, la "caja" es de resina poliéster, por lo que tuve que destruirla completamente para poder llegar al empalme



Bueno aqui se ve claramente como esta echo el empalme.
Se ve los O'rings en cada cable y el empalme, constituido por una "T" echa de dos chapas de bronce, con la forma del coaxil.. ingenioso y bien echo, lo que si cuesta demasiado soldar.
En el interior se unen los extremos de los "vivos" de los coaxiles y listo.




Bueno y aquí mi obra maestra 
Una vez cortados los cables y soldados nuevamente, los introduje dentro de un caño de pvc con tapa, las imagenes son mas que ilustrativas.
La unión "T" la envolví con cinta autosoldante, para evitar que la resina moleste de alguna manera la unión.
Luego llene el tubo con Resina Poliester, logicamente deje los O'rings.

Talvez esteticamente no sea como el original, pero les aseguro que mecánicamente es mucho mejor, ya que el "triangulo" original, con una excesiva fuerza de algún coaxil se rompe parte esa caja.

Antes de subir el divisor a la torre, voy a envolver todos los tubos con cinta autosoldante para darle mas permeabilidad, asi que van a quedar negros los tubos... pasando desapercibidos 


Finalmente las "carguitas fantasmas", talvez alguno se agarre la cabeza, pero para la ocasión funcionan perfectamente, no estoy en condiciones de comprar 4 costosas cargas para probar un arnes 

Para los distraidos, el exitador es de 40 watts, lo baje a 15 watts para que soporten las cargas y listo, cada carga soporta 4 watts (4x4=16 watts total)

En cuento pueda saco fotos del medidor de roe para que vean las lecturas..

Un abrazo!


----------



## superpower (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola GustyArte: MUY bueno ¡¡¡¡¡¡ agua no le va a entrar, eso quedate seguro¡¡¡¡
Te aclaro que no te conteste el mensaje privado por que tengo menos de 25 mensajes.
Por eso te conteste en el post.
pero cuando quieras empezar con elde 300 conta coneste servidor
Saludos


----------



## Eter (Feb 5, 2010)

Muy bueno el trabajo que presentas en las fotos...

Pregunto: Yo no identifico lo que llamas resina poliester. ¿Acaso será una que viene en  un empaque plástico que presenta dos componentes quimicos que estan separados en medio del empaque que al prepararlo hay que unir y mesclar, algo asi como los tubitos de pega espoxica?

Por otro lado, me parece que la fórmula que estás usando para el cálculo del arnés no es la correcta.. Luego te explico porqué.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 5, 2010)

> Muy bueno el trabajo que presentas en las fotos...


Muchas Gracias!



> Pregunto: Yo no identifico lo que llamas resina poliester. ¿Acaso será una que viene en un empaque plástico que presenta dos componentes quimicos que estan separados en medio del empaque que al prepararlo hay que unir y mesclar, algo asi como los tubitos de pega espoxica?


Exactamente, en este caso es la resina del tipo carrocera, que usan para trabajar con fibra de vidrio, se mezcla un ascelerador y despues un catalizador, en este caso la resina ya esta pre ascelerada, le agregue tinta negra para resina y despues el catalizador.



> Por otro lado, me parece que la fórmula que estás usando para el cálculo del arnés no es la correcta.. Luego te explico porqué.


 tarde... ya lo arme... pero encantado de leerte el porque 

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Feb 5, 2010)

En lugar de envolver todos los tubos con cinta autosoldante,que vas a tener que invertir bastante tiempo y dinero, ¿Por que no le das una capa de barniz en spray?, los hay al efecto y en varios tonos de color.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola tiago... se que existen ese tipo de aerosoles, pero el problema es que si me quedo algun tipo de burbuja en la parte de la tapa de la union, es muy posible que entre agua, no va a llegar al empalme nunca, pero el agua va a quedar estancada ahi, a lo mejor solo le ponga cinta en esa parte y el resto el aerosol que me dices...

Saludos y gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## superpower (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola GustyArte:Quedate tranquilo que esas uniones son eternas,mas con los climas locos de estos tiempos.
Probaste con los dipolos abajo?
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 5, 2010)

No todavia, estoy esperando el cable para ajustarlos individualmente y luego probar la formacion completa.. mi esperanza es que la roe se mantenga en 1:2.. esperemos asi sea


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 5, 2010)

Amigo GustyArte, que pasa?, porque las dudas?, recuerda que todo arnes tiene un ancho de banda, que no necesita ser exacto y muy preciso, arriba ese animo, un abrazo.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 5, 2010)

jajaja hola Moises!!! no tengo dudas de lo que hice, al contrario.. solo que me parecio muy extrañas las medidas de el arnes original.. por ahi habia otra forma de calcularlo, solo eso.

Un abrazo amigo!


----------



## Eter (Feb 5, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Buenas amigos, tengo una inquietud aver si alguno de ustedes me puede sacar la duda.
> 
> Resulta que compre 4 dipolos usados con su respectivo divisor de potencia (arnes) echo con cables coaxiles, de una conocida empresa argentina.. eiffel.
> 
> ...



Te explico amigo GustyArte el porque la fórmula que presentas para el arnes tiene una falla:

1. Tu sabes que el cuarto de onda de cualquier frecuencia se calcula con (300/F)/4
Esta formula es valedera para cualquier tipo de impedancia de cable con el cual vas a efectuar la transformación de resistencias (en tu caso transformar de 50 Ohms a 112.5 Ohms o 56.25 a 100)

2. La formula que presentas presenta la impedancia del cable (75 Ohms) como variable para el cálculo de cuarto de onda para 92.3 MHz que en tu caso te da 53 cm (incluyendo el factor de velocidad de .66)

3. Suponte ahora, que vas a usar una adaptación de cuarto de onda pero que se requiere un coaxial de 80 Ohms en lugar del de 75 Ohms.. Según tu formula la longitud del cable seria: 80X.66/92.5 = 57cm  No es posible que ahora el cuarto de onda sea de 57cm porque como hemos visto en el punto uno el cuarto de onda es siempre el mismo independientemente del valor de la impedancia del coaxial.

4. Accidentalmente tu fórmula se apróxima en un 99% a la longitud real, por eso tu arnés esta muy cerca a la realidad, pero si fueses a usar otra impedancia de cable coaxial esa fórmula no te sirve para el cálculo.

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola.. interesante tu respuesta, pero hay algo que te olvidaste, el cuarto de onda se calcula en base a la velocidad de propagacion del cable y su impedancia.

Las medidas pueden variar dependiendo del cable a emplear, ya sea foam (0,89) o de polietileno (0,66).

El cuarto de onda no es solamente la division exacta de 300/F, tiene estos factores que te nombro.

Hace el mismo calculo pero usando un cable foam
Dielectrico Polietileno: (0,66) = 53 cms
Dielectrico Espuma Foam: (0,89) = 72 cms

Las medidas cambian drasticamente, todo depende de la velocidad e impedancia del cable.

Estoy encantado con el tema, da para sacar muchas conclusiones y hacer pensar


----------



## Eter (Feb 6, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Hola.. interesante tu respuesta, pero hay algo que te olvidaste, el cuarto de onda se calcula en base a la velocidad de propagacion del cable y su impedancia.
> 
> Las medidas pueden variar dependiendo del cable a emplear, ya sea foam (0,89) o de polietileno (0,66).
> 
> ...



Es correcto, el cuarto de onda en el espacio libre es (300/F)/4 , cuando usas un cable se aplica el factor de velocidad, pero en tu formula usas otra variable para el cálculo del cuarto de onda y ese factor que usas es la impedancia del cable y la impedancia del cable no debe cambiar la longitud del cable; observa como en la formula original para calcualar el cuarto de onda no aparece ninguna impedancia, entonces: ¿Porque razón se incluye en tu formula?


----------



## tiago (Feb 7, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Si, se usa 0.75 - 0,80 - 0,85  cualquiera es lo mas común usar... yo uso x 0.80, pero cualquiersa sirve perfectamente.
> 
> Ahora estoy con 40 watts, pienso ampliarme a 300 y si dios quiere despues a 600, pero ahi voy a cambiar por dipolos circulares y distribuidor de potencia rigido... todo *made in house* como debe ser



Mira, aqui te dejo un archivo con esuemas y explicaciones para montar un 300W basado en BLF278,creo que aún no tenias claro por cual te ibas a decantar,a ver si este es de tu agrado,creo que es bastante popular, tambien te dejo una dirección para que veas una foto de como queda montado,aunque no es totalmente igual, si es el mismo diseño.
Saludos.  

http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifier 300W - (BLF278_SD2932)/Amplfier 300W (BLF278) - III.jpg


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 15, 2010)

Bueno, retomo el tema despues de un tiempo para mostrarles algunas fotos del arnes montado con sus antenas...

Antes tenia 1 solo dipolo, ahora con 4 la cobertura es impresionante lo que cambio.. eso para que se animen a armar mas de 1 dipolo y mejoren sus emisiones.

El divisor quedo perfecto, las antenas trate de ajustarlas al minimo de roe posible y el resultado es mas que satisfactorio.

Antes que nada, debo decirles que la perdida de potencia es mas que significativa por el tipo de coaxil de la linea principal y luego el divisor de potencia... o sea, medi en la torre dipolo por dipolo y tenia casi 5 watts por antena, si lo multiplico x 4 me da 20 watts.
El transmisor en ese momento estaba entregando 35 watts de potencia... o sea que perdi 15 watts, un rendimiento mas o menos del 60%.

Por eso es importantisimo usar buenos cable, en este caso de 1/2 para la linea principal y no usar empalmes (yo tengo un acoplador en el rg213)
Aclaro que solo son 18 metros de coaxil, no es mucho pero ven como influye.

Es normal las perdidas en el divisor, pero mas se dan en la linea principal.

Aqui las fotos!
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/3214/dsc03070q.jpg





Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Abr 15, 2010)

Pero bueno.... ¿Tu que torre tienes montada? ...y yo por aquí empalmando mástiles que me encuentro por la calle y poniendo los tensores con alambre de gallinero jua,jua.
Por cierto, las antenas te las has construido tú? ¿Todo eso lo alimentas con 35 Wat?
Saludos...


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 15, 2010)

La torre solo tiene 18 mts, pero trate de montarla lo mejor posible con aisladores, etc.

Las antenas las compre usadas, los 4 dipolos + el divisor de potencia son Eiffel (Argentina)

Si todo el conjunto solo con 35 watts, en cuanto pueda ($$$) voy a ampliarlo a 300 watts

No las arme porque sinceramente no consigo en mi ciudad aluminio y me canse de tratar de comprar en otra ciudad, por eso vi la oportunidad de unas usadas y las compre.

Igualmente, lo unico que difiere de las que podemos hacer nosotros son los herrajes, el resto.. es simple


----------



## Dano (Abr 15, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Bueno, retomo el tema despues de un tiempo para mostrarles algunas fotos del arnes montado con sus antenas...
> 
> Antes tenia 1 solo dipolo, ahora con 4 la cobertura es impresionante lo que cambio.. eso para que se animen a armar mas de 1 dipolo y mejoren sus emisiones.
> 
> ...




Para la proxima quiero ver 8 dipolos enfasados 

Muy pero muy buen trabajo y prolijo, quie subio a la torre a colocar las antenas? vos?

Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 16, 2010)

Gracias!!

Desde la torre hasta los dipolos lo hice yo.. con ayuda de un amigo claro, pero lo hice yo.

8 dipolos?! claro que si, pero no me daba la altura.. 7 mts para 4 dipolos, 14 mts para 8... y la torre tiene solo 18 jaja.

Cuando tenga la torre que pretendo (40 mts) ahi voy a enfasar 8 si dios quiere.


----------



## Eter (Abr 16, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Gracias!!
> 
> Desde la torre hasta los dipolos lo hice yo.. con ayuda de un amigo claro, pero lo hice yo.
> 
> ...




Se ve muy bien el arreglo, y la lectura de "reflejadas" es excelente.. Es cierto la pérdidas por lineas coaxiales son altas, por eso son recomendables los cables ELIAX aunque son muy costosos. Las pérddas del cable y del sistema divisor hay que compensarlos con más potencia en el transmisor o mayor número de elementos.

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 16, 2010)

Gracias @Eter, tengo pensado cambiar el cable, hasta inclusive el divisor de potencia por uno rigido... supongo (nunca lo use) que tiene menos perdidas que uno echo con cables... tal vez alguien me saque la duda.

Despues quiero que me aclares lo de las formulas, porque la verdad no entendi tu razonamiento 

Un abrazo


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2010)

Gusty, una cosa.
Despejaste la duda que tenias al principio con los calculos de longitud del arnés?, que segun se podia ver, era unos centimetro mas de lo debido?

Lo digo porque acabo de montar uno para 98.10 Mhz con cable de 0.84 de velocidad y 75Ohm, que me da una longitud, depues de multiplicarlo por 3 de 1'92 metros, aún así con dos dipolos ajustadas a 1'1 de ROE, me da una reflejada de 1'5 y no se si es que las medidas están sensiblemente fuera de lugar.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 17, 2010)

Normalmente no es muy critico el error de unos centimetros, con que medis el divisor? con cargas fantasmas?


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2010)

No, no dispongo. Lo coloco directamente a los dipolos que estan a algo mas de 1'1 , he hecho varios arneses para mas arriba de 107 y han salido mas que perfectos, pero para abajo de 105 me dan un poquito de reflejadas, voy a seguir con ellos a ver si esta tarde aporto nuevos datos.
He de reconocer que las mallas no estaban muy bien conectadas.

He repasado las mallas y saneado las conexiones,hay una antena que tiene algo de humedad de la lluvia y esta en algo mas de 1'2, la suma de los dipolos me esta dando ahora 1'3,empezamos a bajar ...
Saludos.


----------



## Eter (Abr 18, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Gracias @Eter, tengo pensado cambiar el cable, hasta inclusive el divisor de potencia por uno rigido... supongo (nunca lo use) que tiene menos perdidas que uno echo con cables... tal vez alguien me saque la duda.
> 
> Despues quiero que me aclares lo de las formulas, porque la verdad no entendi tu razonamiento
> 
> Un abrazo



Estoy de viaje, al tener un poco de tiempo daré respuesta a esa inquietud pendiente.

Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Abr 20, 2010)

consulto, la torre, que distancia tiene que tener los aisladores? son ceramicos? creo que no tiene que coincidir con el cuarto de onda puede ser? saludos y disculpen mi pregunta


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola... si exacto lo hice a mas de 1/4 de onda, de ahi sacas la distancia, en mi caso lo hice a 2 metros cada aislador, con 4 por rienda es suficiente.

Son plasticos, los ceramicos valen sin mentirte el 800% mas, no tiene sentido aparte de ser pesados y caros, cumplen exactamente la misma funcion los plasticos


----------



## exetv (Abr 21, 2010)

hola amigo gusyarte, agradezco tu respuesta, te comento que un amigo de mi zona que es antenista me dijo que los plasticos no duran mucho, no se si es cierto, que siempre es mejor los ceramicos, y la duda es, tengo un transmisor chico en 100.1mhz , tambien puedo usar esa distancia? ( 2 metros) mil gracias desde ya, saludos


----------



## Eter (Abr 23, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> Gracias @Eter, tengo pensado cambiar el cable, hasta inclusive el divisor de potencia por uno rigido... supongo (nunca lo use) que tiene menos perdidas que uno echo con cables... tal vez alguien me saque la duda.
> 
> Despues quiero que me aclares lo de las formulas, porque la verdad no entendi tu razonamiento
> 
> Un abrazo



Amigo GustyArte:

La formula correcta para el cálculo de adaptadores de ¼ de longitud de onda es la siguiente:

	a) Zs = Zo2/Zr 
Donde: Zs es la impedancia de entrada y Zr la impedancia de la carga, en nuestro caso los 50 Ohms de la antena o de cada bay. Estas impedancias deben ser resistivas y Zo es la impedancia de la línea adaptadora de ¼ 
Para conocer la impedancia que debe tener la línea de cuarto de onda arreglamos la fórmula de la siguiente manera:
	b) Zo = √Zs Zr
En nuestro caso para un arnés que usa dos antenas de 50 Ohms se requiere que cada línea de cuarto de onda tenga que adaptar de 100 Ohms entrando a los 50 ohms de la antena, ¿verdad?
Zo =√100×50
Zo = 70,7 Ohms.
 Esta es la impedancia que debe tener el cable coaxial y debe ser de ¼ de longitud de onda aplicando lógicamente el factor de velocidad.
Pero resulta que el cable que se consigue regularmente es de 75 Ohms; al usar este cable la adaptación verdadera para dos bays es la siguiente según la fórmula a.
Zs = 75x75 /50
Zs= 112.5 Ohms
Como se ponen en paralelo estas dos impedancias la sumatoria es: 112.5/2 = 56.25 Ohms
Ahora, tu arreglo es de 4 bays o antenas lo que equivale a unir dos arneses con una impedancia de 56.25 Ohms cada uno. Para llevar estos dos arneses a un cable de alimentación de 50 Ohms se requiere otros dos adaptadores de ¼ de onda pero en esta oportunidad que cada adaptador tenga una Z de entrada de 100 Ohms y una Z de salida de 56.25 Ohms. ¿Porque razón 100 Ohms? Para que al unir los dos arnés en paralelo nos de los 50 Ohms necesarios para el cable de alimentación RG8. Aplicamos de nuevo la fórmula b.
Zo = √100×56.25
Zo = 75 Ohms. 
Es en este momento donde se cumple la adaptación completa del arnés. Como se puede apreciar, para una adaptación correcta de un coaxial de 50 Ohms que viene del transmisor a un sistema de antenas, esta adaptación se cumple cuando usamos 4 antenas (bays) de 50 Ohms cada una con un arnés formado con cables de 75 Ohms y ¼ de longitud de onda aplicando el factor de velocidad correspondiente.
La fórmula que te he presentado es la correcta para efectuar adaptaciones de impedancia con líneas coaxiales o rígidas de ¼ de onda.

Espero me haya podido explicar bien...

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 28, 2010)

> hola amigo gusyarte, agradezco tu respuesta, te comento que un amigo de  mi zona que es antenista me dijo que los plasticos no duran mucho, no se  si es cierto, que siempre es mejor los ceramicos, y la duda es, tengo  un transmisor chico en 100.1mhz , tambien puedo usar esa distancia? ( 2  metros) mil gracias desde ya, saludos


Los cerámicos son mejores, no te puedo dar un tiempo de duración entre los plásticos y esos, esta en tu economía, en funcionalidad es lo mismo ambos.

Sobre la distancia, 2 metros esta bien... yo use 4 aisladores por rienda.. solo donde van los dipolos, ponerlos en toda la torre no tiene sentido.

Amigo Eter, gracias por la excelente explicación, lo voy a poner en practica!

Un abrazo


----------



## exetv (Abr 28, 2010)

mil gracias por tu respuesta gustyarte, lo voy a aislar a esa distancia saludos y mil gracias nuevamente


----------



## tiago (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey, Gusty.

¿Puedes decirme cuanto cable empleas en la tirada del amplificador a las antenas?

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 24, 2010)

Desde el transmisor hasta el divisor solo 18 mts, si es esa tu duda...


----------



## tiago (Jun 24, 2010)

Si, estaba pensando si no habrá que hacer la tirada con alguna medida específica, en lugar de darle la longitud que te parezca adecuada.
¿Hay teoria en cuanto a esto? ... ¿Has tenido en cuenta algún cálculo para la longitud del cable?

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 24, 2010)

No, solo compre el cable sin hacer el calculo de longitud de onda, en teoría no debería afectar, pero una vez me sucedió con un cable cellflex de 1/2" que tuve que ir recortando de a 1 cm hasta lograr la mínima reflejada, los dipolos estaban bien ajustados pero al cambiar el cable subió la roe.

En mi frecuencia la longitud de onda es 2.93 mts x 6 = 17.58 mts, si multiplico por 7 me da 20.51 mts... y yo tengo 18.

En realidad estoy con baja potencia (35 watts), estoy montando el lineal de 300 y ahí te voy a contar si cambia la historia con el cable, por lo pronto no debería afectar la longitud.. pero hay casos que si lo hace, si tenes ese problema podes ir probando cortándolo de a 1 cm y ver que pasa.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Jun 25, 2010)

Correcto, a mi lo que me pasa es que según en que frecuencia (88-108) se me calienta mas o menos el lineal, llegando a estar supercaliente en algunos casos. Cuando ésto ocurre la potencia pasa de 280 watios a 200 o 190 ... La ROE es correcta en todo momento, maximo 1'2.
Joakyi, me habló de unas espiras, arrollando el coaxial en el punto de alimentacion del distribuidor, y lo he hecho, si bien parece que se caliente algo menos, el problema sigue siendo el mismo. Por eso preguntaba lo del cable.
Hay otra cosa... y es que la tirada está compuesta de dos trozos de cable RG 213 de casi la misma longitud; uno de ellos, de poca calidad, y por razones estratégicas la tirada mide unos 36-37 metros.
Vivo en un primero, y la antena está lo mas alto que he podido ponerla.

Saludos.


----------



## lu6fgh (Jul 5, 2010)

Antes que nada buenas  a todos , mi nombre es Alejandro y soy de General Lagos  Santa Fe .Con 35 watts , 18 mts de torre y esas 4 hermosas antenas que cobertura tenes ? en que ciudad estas? hay muchas casas de alto ? en cuanto te vario la cobertura de 1 dipolo a 4 ?


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 6, 2010)

* Con los 4 dipolos y 18 metros cubro 15 kms a la redonda, 15 kms efectivos.
* Mi ciudad es Goya - Corrientes.
* No es una ciudad con edificios altos, hay pocos, pero lo peor es el espectro sucio por tantas emisoras al aire.
* La cobertura no vario de 1 a 4, lo que vario fue la "penetracion" o sea, tengo mas presencia, una señal mas potente.

Aparte de las alturas de los edificios, la cantidad de emisoras y las espureas que estas puedan generar afectan mucho la calidad de la señal


----------



## lvluis (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola GustyArte, mi nombre es Luis y soy de Corrientes Cap.  ya se que llegue  tarde para comentar pero acá estamos te cuento que yo también me guiaba por los cálculos de los arnes para armar los cables pero desde que conseguí un analizador de antenas para armarlos eso cambio mucho te cuento que con el analizador lo dejas al cable bien ajustado a la frec que quieras y siempre queda unos centímetros mas largos que los que te da el calculo yo desarme dos arnes de distintas fabricas uno era de Eiffel y el otro de radiatel y midiendo los dos uno estaba en 105,5 el Eiffel y el otro estaba en 105,3 y 107,1 Ese era el radiatel no estaban muy lejos de la frec  que se había pedido 106,7 por eso lo que quería decirte es que si queda un poco mas largo no te preocupes seguramente esta bien para la frec que te mandaron saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola amigo capitalino!... excelente tu comentario.. ojala pudiera comprar, el analizador de antena que vi vale fortuna (para mi bolsillo).
En realidad viste como hice los ajustes, no es lo ideal, pero te acerca a la realidad... lo ideal es el instrumento que tenes vos y otros mas.

Proximamente voy a armar el divisor rigido de potencia, le tengo mas fe y se que tiene un poco mas de ancho de banda.

Un abrazo y te espero para pescar surubi


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 24, 2010)

a ver si puedo aportar algo primero, no tiene que ver la longitud del cable solo que al poner mas metros tengo mas atenuacion pero si la antena tiene 50 ohms y elo transmisor tambien, al poner el cable sea del largo que sea no tengo que tener ROE caso contrario al tener que acortarlo para no tener ROE me dice que la antena no esta en 50 ohms o que la salida del transmisor tampoco esta en esa impedancia, por eso hay que ajustar un equipo con vatimetro y una carga fantasma y la  antena si es casera ajustar cada dipolo y luego ajustar el arnes a 50 ohms eso de ajusta el coaxil es una solucion de compromiso al punto de medicion pero la ROE sigue estando.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 4, 2010)

a mi me pasó en una fm que midiendo directamente al centro del divisor de las antenas tenía 1,5 de roe y el conectar el cable de bajada tenía poco más de 2... donde estaba el problema? en que el cable estaba unido... no probé ponerme a recortarlo (aunque lo consideré)... solamente probé con unos chicotes de cable rg58 que tengo para el roimetro... los dos chicotes tienen 2 metros de largo exactamente iguales aunque uno es de foam y el otro de polietileno... y aunque le metí 300w tenía 1,5 así que el problema estaba en el rg213 que le agregaron (probé la unión y todo bien) así que en vez de ponerme a recortar el cable simplemente recomendé cambiarlo todo por un solo tramo de buena calidad. De más está decir que 300w no se justifican cuando hay semejante roe (1,5 en este caso) y que la diferencia se nota cuando tenemos 1,2 o menos.

a proposito gustyarte, que pasó con el divisor rígido? hace rato lo comentaste... como puedo saber que potencia meterle?


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 4, 2010)

El divisor quedo a medio hacer.. pero justamente en estos dias estaba por retomar la tarea de armarlo y documentarlo.

Sobre la potencia, no se exactamente cuanto, porque al ser rigido soporto mucha potencia, pero el limitante siempre son los conectores, en este caso ya sean N o PL, tienen un limite, pasando ese limite se sobre calientan y hasta generan arcos, pero yo calculo que con un N se puede hasta 1 KW


----------



## macross1985 (Dic 21, 2010)

Amigo GustyArte, encontre este hilo porque estoy en la misma situacion que vos al pricipio, resulta que tengo que llevar una antena de 4 dipolos abiertos EIFFEL que esta en 90.9Mhz a la nueva frecuencia que es 99.5Mhz. Con los dipolos fue facil, los acorté y ajusté y quedaron perfectos 1.1 de ROE, pero tambien desarme esos divisores bañados en resina, son identicos a los que mostras en las fotos, ya que son de la misma fabrica. Pero aplicando las formulas conocidas para el calculo de la longitud fisica de cada tramo de RG11 me encuentro con que el fabricante las ha hecho unos 5 o 6 cm mas largas que lo que la formula conocida (75/frec.*0.66) indica. En conclusion, tengo la misma duda que vos, pero leyendo este post no encuentro que comentes si finalmente lo cortaste usando la formula o si "desmenuzaste" la formula del fabricante y recalculaste en base a ella.

Espero que puedas ayudarme.


PD: ayer (antes de ver este tema en el foro) justamente compré caño PVC de 40mm y sus tapitas ciegas pensando que era el primero en el universo que pensaba en utilizar esos elementos jajajaja. Como dicen: "en internet ya está todo" jeje

Saludos

Daniel


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola Daniel.. como te va.. 
Mira use la formula conocida por todos, como la puse en la primer pagina... y te digo que quedaron bien, pero si vos tenes ganas y paciencia de probarlos dejando esos centimetros de mas, por ahi se nos aclaran las dudas.

Como yo los deje no tengo problemas, asi que me parece que es valido el trabajo que hice.

Un abrazo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 22, 2010)

Hablando de centímetros de más... yo los corto justo a la medida, respetando hasta el último milímetro... pero como para unirlos siempre uso las famosas T coaxiales creo que se compensa ese pedacito extra porque la roe obtenida siempre es igual o mejor a la de los dipolos medidos individualmente.


----------



## macross1985 (Dic 23, 2010)

Finalmente utilice la formula conocida para cortarlo a la frecuencia de 99.5 Mhz.

75/99,5*0,66= 0,497 (cuarto de onda en 99.5)

en los jumpers que van a los dipolos utilice 5/4= 2,487 metros.
en los jumpers que unen el Conector de entrada del arness con los otros empalmes, utilicé 7/4 de longitud de onda en RG11 = 3.482 metros.

Así estaba armado originalmente por la gente de EIFFEL antenas.

Con respecto a esos cm demás que vienen en el arness original, me da como frecuencia 89.1 Mhz. Sin embargo el sistema provisto (4 dipolos + arness) viene indicado para 90.9 MHz.
La conclucion es: Seguramente esta empresa arma unos 5 o 6 modelos de arness por sector del dial, por ejemplo uno que abarca desde 88 a 91 mhz, otro de 92 a 95 y así...
De esta forma ya los tienen montados y agilizan la entrega de sus sistemas irradiantes.


Todavía no probé el arness modificado, apenas lo haga comento los resultados para sumar al foro.

Saludos

Daniel Quintero


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 23, 2010)

Excelente Daniel si posteas tus resultados, asi sacamos una conclusion mas clara como los fabrican.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2010)

En internet hay una guía muy popular... http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/LineasEnfasado.htm casi al pié de página hay un gráfico que muestra el ancho de banda con frecuencia central en 145 mhz... al parecer en esa banda es de +/- 25mhz así que con ese criterio un arnes confeccionado para 98 mhz debería servir para cubrir de 88 a 108 sin problemas... entonces macross1985 puede estar en lo correcto.

Ahora, un detalle más es la importancia de poder identificar el cable que se está usando. Cada fabricante tiene características diferentes... si bien el polietileno suele tener un FV del 66% en casi todos los casos, el foam varía del 80% al 90%... por eso cuando compro cable pido el catálogo de la fábrica y me aseguro que ese es el que me estan vendiendo.


----------



## macross1985 (Dic 23, 2010)

Asi es, hay que tener muy en cuenta el factor velocidad de propagacion del coaxil, ya que un pequeño error puede significar la falla del array construido perdiendo el cable ya cortado en una medida erronea.

Por otro lado, ¿alguien sabe por qué las empresas que fabrican dipolos continuan construyendo el array con RG11 de polietileno (plastico) y no utilizan el foam que tiene mejor blindaje y menos perdidas?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2010)

el cable de polietileno tiene un fv más bajo así que se ahorra un poco de cable... además el polietileno soporta más potencia que el foam... así que al polietileno le podes meter 600w sin preocuparte mucho... pero al foam... no se... más de 300w no le he puesto.


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 9, 2011)

Finalmente, como dije, corté los cables, les quité esos centimetros demás que tenían, unos 35cm aproximadamente. Siempre utilizando la formula conocida para obtener el 1/4 de onda en coaxil RG213 común (no foam): 75/frec x 0.66 y luego multiplicando por 5 para los jumpers que van a cada dipolo y por 7 para los jumpers que se unen en la entrada del arness para 4 dipolos.

Utilicé caños de PVC de 40mm de diametro con tapas de PVC (todo se consigue facilamente y precio accesible, ya que son materiales que se emplean en cañerias d agua en sanitarios).

Los empalmes de los cables lo soldé con estaño: centro con centro y malla con malla, tratando de respetar la forma del cable para no alterar demasiado su impedancia. Luego los envolví con cinta autosoldante o vulcanizadora para impermeabilizarlos. En el interior de cada tapa, ya con los coaxiles introducidos, rellené con bastante sellador siliconado transparente tipo Fastix (pero de otra marca). Una vez cerrados los tubos de PVC los envolví con cinta autosoldante para evitar que ingrese agua durante las lluvias o humedad de los bancos de niebla. Les coloqué precintos plásticos a los coaxiles para que no fuercen la soldadura del empalme si el viento mueve bruscamente los cables.  

Luego de calibrar cada dipolo coloqué el arness y encendí el transmisor de 300W, la medición de estacionarias en el instrumento a aguja del Roímetro indica: 1,2 con lo cual estoy mas que satisfecho!!!

Conclusión, utilicen la formula y metan tijera, porque no hay nada que temer, funciona y muy bien!!! 

Conclusión 2: Lo que hemos deducido es verdad, las grandes fabricas de antenas arman los arnesses o repartidores de potencia o como quieran llamarles, por sectores del dial y no para cada frecuencia, es decir, arman por ejemplo uno que resuena en 102.9 Mhz. y lo utilizan con sus juegos de antenas entre 100.1 y 106.3 Mhz. dada la flexibilidad del sistema a trabajar en frecuencias cercanas casi sin modificar su impedancia y en consecuencia con resultados "aceptables".

Les dejo fotos del proceso de armado y del arness terminado para que sea mas gráfico lo que les he comentado.

Saludos a todos los colegas.

Daniel Quintero (Patagonia Argentina)


----------



## Dano (Feb 9, 2011)

macross1985 dijo:


> Finalmente, como dije, corté los cables, les quité esos centimetros demás que tenían, unos 35cm aproximadamente. Siempre utilizando la formula conocida para obtener el 1/4 de onda en coaxil RG213 común (no foam): 75/frec x 0.66 y luego multiplicando por 5 para los jumpers que van a cada dipolo y por 7 para los jumpers que se unen en la entrada del arness para 4 dipolos.
> 
> Utilicé caños de PVC de 40mm de diametro con tapas de PVC (todo se consigue facilamente y precio accesible, ya que son materiales que se emplean en cañerias d agua en sanitarios).
> 
> ...




Muy prolijo, felicitaciones por el trabajo.


Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 10, 2011)

Excelente trabajo.. no le sacaste foto al empalme (soldado)??

En cualquier momento armo el divisor rigito y lo posteo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Quedó muy bien Macros1985. Hiciste todo entonces en RG213? Aguantará 600w?

GustyArte, a ver quien llega primero jaja. Que potencia aguantará hecho con en aluminio?

Aprovecho para comentar una cosita con la que me he topado, tiago comentó que usar derivadores de tv con 300w es igual a fuego... bueno... no me la creia hasta que vi incendiarse un transmisor de 150w (en realidad tenia un transistor mrf247 (bueno... tiene... porque el transistor safó y reparé el equipo) pero estaba tirando 150w)


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

GustyArte: No, no le saqué fotos al empalme, pero reutilicé las chapitas de bronce que trae dentro del paquete de resina original, tratando de no deformarlos para que el coaxil no varíe su impedancia, fundamentalmente tratando de respetar (en lo posible) la separacion en mm que existe entre conductor central y blindaje (malla). 

DJ_Glenn: El arness se construye con coaxil de 75 ohms, no de 50, NO se debe utilizar RG213, sinó RG11 u otro similar, puede ser RG6 (no lo recomiendo, tolera menos potencia y la malla es insoldable), pero siempre de 75 ohms. Si se tratase de un distribuidor de potencia RIGIDO, construído con caños de metal, en ese caso si, los jumpers serían de RG213 o RG8 (o cualquier coaxil de 50 Ohms). Yo me equivoqué al escribir RG213, en realidad utilicé RG11 de cobre.
              En cuanto a si soporta 600W, la respuesta es: SI. El RG11 de polietileno soporta unos 400W y si le metes 600W, ya desde la entrada se divide en 2, asi es que por cada tramo de coaxil van a circular 300W y luego 150W (para el caso de 4 dipolos), pero depende de un solo detalle, el conector de entrada, si, el SO239 (la única ficha hembra), si le colocas una de plata/teflón soporta hasta 1.000W, tambien puede ser de otro metal mas económico, pero siempre con dieléctrico de teflón. Los conectores con aislante de plástico, no soportan mucho mas de 350W, los de peor calidad suelen tener dieléctrico de plástico duro de un color rojizo y cuando les inyectas mas de 300W calientan, producen arcos y hasta se parte el dieléctrico. Algunos fabricantes utilizan "baquelita" como aislante y soporta 500W aproximadamente. Si vas a utilizar conectores PL259(macho) y SO239(la hembra), una marca que es accesible por sus precios y a mi me ha dado buen resultado con potencias superiores a 400W es Tameco.
              Con respecto a utilizar un splitter de TV (divisor) es imposible por las siguientes razones: No mantiene la impedancia, No permite una distribucion de señal identica en sus salidas (casi siempre tiene mas señal una que otra), Utiliza un Balún en su interior que en FM se comportará como un choque de RF atenuando la portadora, Solo admite coaxiles delgados como rg59, RG58, RG6, etc.
Es mucho mas facil pelar la punta de los coaxiles y soldarlos bien con estaño de calidad.
              En cuanto a ese transmisor de "150W" que se prendió fuego  yo diría que estaba trabajando muchisimo mas allá de los limites recomendables. El MRF247 es un transistor que en 175Mhz. entrega 75W con 12V y un consumo que ronda los 8A. Pero si lo utilizas en FM (llevo años armando y reparando transmisores con ese transistor) puede entregar 100W, de hecho hay fabricas muy conocidas de transmisores de FM que en sus modelos de 100W de hace mas de 10 años encontrarás el mrf247 (que es un fierro!!!), luego comenzó a utilizarse el MRF150 que es de 150W (con 50V, pero si lo alimentas con 35V entrega 100W y lógicamente apenas se entibia, no calienta casi), otra alternativa fue el transistor de Toshiba 2SC2782 que con 12,5V entrega 85W y con 14V da 100W en FM.
             Experimentando con el MRF247 junto a un tecnico amigo comprobamos que con 18V y una excitacion de 16W entrega alrededor de 140 Watts(con un disipador de temperatura mucho mas grande que lo recomendado y una turvina de 3.000RPM de 4 pulgadas pegada al disipador), pero pasando los 18V comienza a calentar en exceso y no hay ventilador que lo frene, comienza a generar armónicos en muchisimas frecuencias y se vuelve totalmente inestable, al punto de generar arcos a su alrededor en la plca PCB, además el consumo en Amperes pasa de 7 u 8 a 13, lo cual podría destruír la fuente de alimentacion (transformador incluído) si no está preparada, y porsupuesto su vida útil será mucho menor!!!. Yo lo estuve utilizando alimentado con 16V y entregaba una potencia de 110W pero no es recomendable exigirle mas que eso (no te olvides que es un tr de 75W diseñado para trabajar con 12V).

Saludos

Daniel Quintero


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 11, 2011)

por las mismas razones el transmisor me pareció algo desproporcionado en los dos ultimos transistores... aunque me parece que quien lo fabricó no puso mucho compromiso de su parte porque el impreso del lineal tenia las pistas para agregar lectura de potencia directa y reflejada... pero ningún componente... qué costaba hacer las protecciones?. Lo dejé consumiendo unos 7 amperes y entregando cerca de 80 watts más o menos.

volviendo al tema que nos ocupa... si vamos a enfasar cuatro dipolos es posible hacer el divisor con cable de 50 ohms... vean un ejemplo al pie de esta página: http://www.mydarc.de/dk7zb/Stacking/coax.htm


----------



## elgriego (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn ,que buena pagina la que sugeris,habia visto distribuidores de potencia en 50 ohm pero la costumbre me lleva a hacerlos en 75,les recomiendo a todos que visiten este sitio y se bajen el programa para calculos varios de rf ,no se van a arrepentir.entre otras cosas dice como hacer un distribuidor solido y muchas mas cosas interesantes

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## tiago (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola, estoy en comunicacion por correo electronico con alguien que se supone que tiene bastante conocimiento sobre antenas y transmisores para banda comercial FM.

Me dice que para unir dos dipolos, simplemente utilize un conector triple al cual le conecto la bajada por su toma central, y por los extremos, dos latiguillos de RG213 de cualquier longitud, pero que sean iguales.

Alguien ha probado ésto?. Sin cálculos de longitud ni cable de 75 Ohm. Estoy algo confuso.

Saludos.


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola Tiago, creo que quien te está asesorando incurre en un error. Cuando utilizas un conector tipo "T" como indicas, los jumpers o latiguillos se hace con coaxil de 75 ohms, ya que si lo haces con coaxil de 50 no vas a lograr una buena adaptacion de impedancias entre transmisor-cables-antena. 
Pero si utilizas un distribuidor rígido, que es un tubo metalico dentro de otro (como si entre ambos emularan un coaxil) de unos 70cm, con un conector de entrada (en un extremo) y dos de salida (al otro extremo), en ese casi, si, los jumpers se hacen con coaxil de 50 ohms sin importar su longitud, solo que midan lo mismo ambos. Esto es porque la trasnformacion de impedancias la realiza el distrib. rígido y no el cable como sucede en el arness clásico de coaxil.
Recomendacion: Las "T" a la larga o a la corta se destruyen por la humedad o por la misma RF. Lo mejor es empalmar los cables y soldarlos bien.

Saludos.

Daniel Quintero (Viedma)


----------



## tiago (Feb 15, 2011)

macross1985 dijo:


> Hola Tiago, creo que quien te está asesorando incurre en un error. Cuando utilizas un conector tipo "T" como indicas, los jumpers o latiguillos se hace con coaxil de 75 ohms, ya que si lo haces con coaxil de 50 no vas a lograr una buena adaptacion de impedancias entre transmisor-cables-antena.
> Pero si utilizas un distribuidor rígido, que es un tubo metalico dentro de otro (como si entre ambos emularan un coaxil) de unos 70cm, con un conector de entrada (en un extremo) y dos de salida (al otro extremo), en ese casi, si, los jumpers se hacen con coaxil de 50 ohms sin importar su longitud, solo que midan lo mismo ambos. Esto es porque la trasnformacion de impedancias la realiza el distrib. rígido y no el cable como sucede en el arness clásico de coaxil.
> Recomendacion: Las "T" a la larga o a la corta se destruyen por la humedad o por la misma RF. Lo mejor es empalmar los cables y soldarlos bien.
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo que pienso yo, pero no se porque razón, me dice que  funciona. Yo me imagino que haciendo esto que dice la ROE será  importante. La verdad es que me ha dejado un poco pensativo. Por eso  preguntaba si alguien lo ha llevado a la practica        ...Gracias por  la información. 

Otra cosa que tambien quisiera consultar, aunque me salgo un poco del tema, es que tal se comportaria una ground-plane de 1/4 de onda frente a dos dipolos de tipo gamma, para cubrir una pequeña - mediana población.

Lo pregunto porque veo que hay gente bastante experimentada en éste hilo y quizá hayan utilizado ground-plane para hacer alguna prueba.  No me vuelvo a salir del tema.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola, coincido con macross1985, al conectar las dos antenas  a traves de cable RG213, al unirse en la  "T" , se convertira en 25 Ohms, y definitivamente tendras ROE, esa adaptacion se puede aplicar cuando tienes que conectar 4 antenas, ahora con respecto a la pregunta sobre la Ground Plane, esta se desempeña bien, por su patron omnidirecional, peor no te podria decir, si mejor que dos dipolos con gamma, saludos


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola Tiago. Como dice Moisés, la antena Paragüita (ground plane) es omnidireccional y funciona muy pero muy bien, yo la he utilizado con 150W y la propagacion de la señal es muy buena. Ademas no tiene secretos en su ajuste, es solo ser prolijo en su armado y respetar las dimensiones para la frecuencia elegida.
Debido a que su ganancia es "cero" dB, no tiene el alcance de 2 dipolos enfasados (3.5dB), pero he visto rendir mucho mas a una Paragüita que 2 dipolos mal calibrados o con ROE elevada. Por eso digo que la Ground plane funciona y muy bien.

Aclaracion: Cuidado, a no confundir la Paragüita (ground plane) con la Ringo de FM, que es una antena de 5/8 de onda con plano de tierra y adaptador gamma aro (bien ajustada, su ROE es muy baja y ganancia de 3dB, casi como 2 dipolos).
                Lamentablemente hay algunos vendedores de transmisores y antenas que no tienen ni idea de electrónica y mucho menos de RF, que publican en los sitios mas populares de venta y confunden a los posibles clientes, ya que estos vendedores no distinguen entre una Ringo para FM y una Paragüita o ground plane. Dicen que venden "potencias de radios de fm" y si alguien les consulta por un "amplificador de RF para 88-108 Mhz." Dicen: "No esas cosas no vendemos" jajajaja (ni siquiera saben el nombre real de lo que venden) y se jactan de ofrecer tecnología del nuevo milenumk, digo milenio. Sus transmisores no entregan Watts de potencia, sinó wapp, jeje. Bueno, perdon por salirme un poquito de tema, lo que intento es que los colegas con menos experiencia en el tema antenas no compren algo que no les sea util.

Saludos.

Les dejo 2 imagenes que encontré con google, una (el dibujo) es de una antena Ringo para FM, y la otra (la fotografía) corresponde a una Paragüita (como le decimos en argentina) o Ground PLane.


----------



## tiago (Feb 16, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos, lo tengo bastante claro.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola, alguien tiene el dato de donde comprar en argentina rg11 con dieléctrico de polietileno y maya de cobre?


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aqui cuesta $9,9 el metro y es el que buscas: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-104534896-coaxil-rg-11u-malla-de-cobre-al-94-indeca-nuevo-x-mt-_JM_

La otra alternativa es pasar por alguna empresa de TV por cable y comprarles a ellos, generalmente los tecnicos de estas empresas pueden ser un buen contacto para ello. La mayoría de los video-cables han hecho la transision del coaxil a la fibra optica en los ramales que eran de RG11, Tambien podes preguntarles por el coaxil ".500" (punto quinientos) que es de 75 ohms pero rígido, aunque por no ser flexible dificulta un poco la colocacion en un arness, pero es un cable casi perfecto, casi sin pérdidas, eso favorece muchisimo la llegada de potencia a los dipolos. Los video-cables los utilizaban hasta hace poco en los troncales o ramales largos (por su baja perdida).

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 18, 2011)

ese conductor unifilar es confiable? yo estoy usando epuyen de foam bishield al 67% (fv del 82%... todos los bishield de foam de epuyen tienen este fv -segun pude ver en el catalogo-). Y me sale más barato que ese que está en ML. No le he metido más de 300w (si dividimos de entrada tenemos 150w por rama) y no se como se porte con 600w. Les comento que conseguí resina de poliester... ya veré como se prepara... si todo sale bien ya comentaré los resultados... sino... me callo la boca jaja


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

DJ_Glenn: Yo creo que va a andar bien, es cierto que su conductor central se ve un poco mas delgado que el de 3 hilos torcionados, pero lo importante es que mantenga la impedancia y que se pueda soldar la malla. En cuanto a meterle 600W, seguramente funcionará bien, yo le he puesto mas de 300W a un rg213 con dielectrico plástico y ha respondido bien, con 350W se entibia, supongo que debe sooportar hasta 400W o un poco mas en uso continuo, ya que inetrmitentemente, como lo usan en equipos BLU por ejemplo (donde solo transmites al pulsar y no continuamente) he visto cables RG213 con transmisores de 1.500 Watts. Ya se que estabamos hablando del RG11 y no del 213, pero lo que importa es si su dieléctrico soportará la potencia aplicada.
Como dato: A un cliente mio le hice comprar un juego de 4 dipolos abiertos de aluminio nuevos para su radio, el arness que enviaron está construido en RG11 Foam y tolera 300W sin problemas.

El gran secreto: Que el conector hembra de entrada (SO-239 generalmente) tenga aislante de teflón o de algun material similar y no de plastico ordinario (a los de plastico berreta los he visto derretirse con 350W o generar arcos electricos entre centro y masa), si es posible cuerpo de plata o bañado en plata, cuestan el doble que los comunes pero toleran mas potencia y en gral. trabajan mejor. Dentro de la linea de conectores PL259 y SO239 existen marcas con precio razonable y de buena calidad como: "Tameco" o "Amphenol" (Audimax vende Fimaco que no son tan malas)

Dónde conseguis el RG11 a buen precio?  yo fui a AudiMax (soler 512) y no tienen, fui a RadioColonia y tampoco consegui. Aqui en viedma las 2 casas del rubro no tienen, solo traen los de 50 ohms.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 22, 2011)

El RG11 lo consigo en Celsius (división débiles) en calle Ing. Luiggi.

La semana pasada compré unos conectores SO239 en Audimax y parecen bastante decentes... de marcas ni idea porque que yo sepa no dicen en ningún lado.

En la Quimica Industrial Bahiense conseguí resina nautica (poliester) a unos $30 el kg y viene con dos productos más para preparar (no lo hagan en un pote de helado jeje y usen guantes grosos porque esos médicos se disuelven)... es una experiencia algo pegajosa pero queda excelente... un cable me quedó mal soldado así que abrí el cañito con la amoladora y la resina había copiado pefectamente los números de los regatones y habia quedado muy rigida.

Por aca me comentaban que el fastix no va muy bien como aislante eléctrico... sí para impermeabilizar pero no para meter en contactos.

Un detalle con el cable, tal cual había mostrado tiago... yo lo que hice fue usar cable de cobre para atar las mayas intercalando la del coaxil y luego le metí estaño hasta que quedó como un anillo de una sola pieza.

Por lo que veo este sistema es mucho mas barato del que yo venia usando antens con conectores y "T" (donde gastaba unos $50 en cada union) y ni hablar de lo confiable... ya que uno puede confeccionar el arnés con la forma que mejor se adapte a sus necesidades.


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 23, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El RG11 lo consigo en Celsius (división débiles) en calle Ing. Luiggi.
> 
> La semana pasada compré unos conectores SO239 en Audimax y parecen bastante decentes... de marcas ni idea porque que yo sepa no dicen en ningún lado.
> 
> ...



Los conectores FIMACO o TAMECO tienen grabada la marca. Las otras marcas no sé.
Si podes pasa la direccion completa y dato de contacto de celcius, no conozco el lugar, asi cuando vaya a  bahia o alguien de la zona lo haga podemos ubicarnos. Gracias colega


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 24, 2011)

La verdad que nunca vi la marca en los conectores.

Celsius Débiles está en calle Ingeniero Luiggi número 164 de Bahía Blanca, altura Brown al 900 (Brown 935 es Celsius Comercial). El teléfono es (0291) 4538906.

Después el RG59 y el RG6 se puede conseguir en casi todas las casas de electricidad y electrónica, aunque Celsius tiene mayor variedad y una increible predisposición por parte del vendedor, quien incluso te facilita la hoja de datos de los cables para que estés seguro de lo que te estás llevando.

El problema con el RG6 es que no hay conectores PL por esta parte del mundo (al menos que yo sepa)


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola, amigos del foro, quisiera saber cuantos vatios maximo me soporta el cable coaxial rg58/u pues tengo un transmisor de 10vatios y lo quiero subir a 50 y no se si me toca cambiar el cable.
Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola edwos2010,como estas ? Ese cable coaxil ,te va a funcionar perfectamente,pero si queres tener un mayor margen de seguridad te convendria utilizar un rg 213.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola, coincido con elgriego. Yo lo he usado con 100w sin problemas en tiradas largas incluso, logrando una mejora casi insignificante al cambiar por un cable más gruso, más grueso que el RG213 incluso.


----------



## alex20551 (Feb 21, 2012)

hola quisiera que me ayudaran con las medidas de una arnés para 4 dipolos circulares en la frecuencia 106.7 mhz.
 le agradezco mucho.


----------



## tiago (Feb 21, 2012)

edwos2010 dijo:


> Hola, amigos del foro, quisiera saber cuantos vatios maximo me soporta el cable coaxial rg58/u pues tengo un transmisor de 10vatios y lo quiero subir a 50 y no se si me toca cambiar el cable.
> Saludos



Te puedo decir con seguridad que la calidad del cable es fundamental, he probado RG 58 que se calentaba apreciablemente con 30 - 35 Watios y otra marca de RG 58 que cargaba 80 Watios sin apenas ponerse tibio. Pon atención en la calidad del cable, que venden mucha basura.






alex20551 dijo:


> hola quisiera que me ayudaran con las medidas de una arnés para 4 dipolos circulares en la frecuencia 106.7 mhz.
> le agradezco mucho.



Dá igual que sean dipolos abierto, cerrados, circulares, etc...

Lo importante es la frecuencia y la impedancia que le tienes que dar al cortarlo Tienes muchos tutoriales, y en destacados tambien puedes encontrar ésta información. Se puede hacer con cable de muchas categorias y tipos. Te aconsejo leer bastante antes de meterte de lleno, y experimentar con varias tecnicas, sobre todo si van a trabajar con medias o altas potencias.

Comienza el trabajo y haz consultas sobre la marcha. 

Saludos.


----------



## Oliveri (Jul 28, 2012)

Buenas señores, gracias a ustedes he podido enfasar dos antenas dipolos autoconstruidos y funcinando al 100%. Las antenas encuestión las tengo en la casita de campo y haciendo pruebas he podido comprobar la diferencia de las antenas circulares  y el dipolo. Las antenas circulares traspasaron mejor los obstaculos de edificios y montañas pero hay mas baja calidad de señal o nitidez. Los dipolos abiertos con la misma potencia tienen menos cobertura pero noté que la señal en el RDS se mantiene hasta que se pierde la señal. Las pruebas las realizé con solo 10 wattios de salida en el equipo pensando que se iba a quemar el transistor final pero la ROE anda estupenda solo 1´15. En campo abierto en linea recta los dipolos que tengo ahora instalados me cubren unos 20 Km pero al atravesar colinas solo se capta a unos 7 u 8 Km. Pensaba que no me saldrian los calculos del arnés a la primera pero si que ha sido así. Gracias a todos.

Un saludo desde Lliria. Valencia.


----------



## tiago (Jul 28, 2012)

Enhorabuena  paisano Oliveri.
Si necesitas algo, consulta.

Saludos.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Sep 13, 2012)

buenas a todos tengo un duda.............entiendo que el cable de bajada hacia el equipo tiene que ser multiplo de 1/4 landa.  que pasaria si en  lugar de cortarlo de esta manera si hiciera un pseudo balún antes del divisor?? en este momento tengo un dipolo de media onda tirando 30w en 87.5Mhz  y anda perfecto a una altura de 11mt tiene un alcance de mas de 10km(medido con un celular) pero cuando voy para el centro de mi ciudad la señal se empieza a debilitar por los edificios y las antenas de otras radios. Para resolver esto tengo la idea de aumentar la altura 6-7mt mas y poner otro dipolo mas. ¿Sera suficiente teniendo en  cuanta que llega al centro ya?? o no habra gran diferencia??. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 13, 2012)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> buenas a todos tengo un duda.............entiendo que el cable de bajada hacia el equipo tiene que ser multiplo de 1/4 landa.  que pasaria si en  lugar de cortarlo de esta manera si hiciera un pseudo balún antes del divisor?? en este momento tengo un dipolo de media onda tirando 30w en 87.5Mhz  y anda perfecto a una altura de 11mt tiene un alcance de mas de 10km(medido con un celular) pero cuando voy para el centro de mi ciudad la señal se empieza a debilitar por los edificios y las antenas de otras radios. Para resolver esto tengo la idea de aumentar la altura 6-7mt mas y poner otro dipolo mas. ¿Sera suficiente teniendo en  cuanta que llega al centro ya?? o no habra gran diferencia??. Muchas gracias.



Hola...con esa potencia a mi entender notaras poco pero con probar saldrás de la duda...el cable de bajada no tiene que tener ninguna medida especial solo lo mas corto posible a fin de minimizar las perdidas...las medidas de 1/4 de onda y demás cálculos es para los divisores, etc.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Sep 13, 2012)

hola ricbevi concuerdo con que las medidas de los divisores que tienen que ser múltiplo impar de un 1/4 de onda. Pero hasta donde se lo de cable sin balún o medida especial es para antenas horizontales y no para verticales ya que queda desbalanceado la linea de transmisión con la antena haciendo del cable un componente irradiante por eso mi duda.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 13, 2012)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> hola ricbevi concuerdo con que las medidas de los divisores que tienen que ser múltiplo impar de un 1/4 de onda. Pero hasta donde se lo de cable sin balún o medida especial es para antenas horizontales y no para verticales ya que queda desbalanceado la linea de transmisión con la antena haciendo del cable un componente irradiante por eso mi duda.
> 
> Saludos.



El cable coaxil o cualquier otra LINEA DE TRANSMISION no deben ser parte del sistema irradiante ya que son el transporte de la energía desde el transmisor a el irradiante y a menos que así se busque solo deben trasportar y no IRRADIAR.
El coaxil es una linea de transmisión des-balanceada y si se pretende conectar a uno de sus extremos un sistema balanceado(dipolo, loop,etc) se debe tomar el recaudo de colocarle un balun que corresponda o utilizar algún otro método de balanceo/des-balanceo para adaptar el sistema así como adaptar las impedancias del coaxil y el irradiante en su punto de alimentación solo por el echo de que algunos emisores no se comportan bien y tiene la costumbre o de irradiar espurras o de quemarse si su salida se conecta con diferentes cargas distintas a por lo general 50ohms.En este sitio http://www.lu6etj.org.ar/ tienes conceptos claros y en nuestro idioma al respecto de la antenas, balunes,etc.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 15, 2012)

Al parecer es una buena práctica cortar el cable de bajada a multiplo de 1/2 onda, para que en caso de encontrarse con una desadaptación grande en la antena, no contribuya en empeorar las cosas. De cualquier forma, como ya se repitió muchas veces, si la antena está bien ajustada, no importa la longitud del cable que trasnporte energía desde el transmisor hasta la antena.


----------



## juliogalactica (Nov 3, 2012)

Hola, soy de cordoba y me dedico a las antenas, me parece que no deberias usar las famosas T, ya que estas estan unidas por dentro con un resortito que hace de choque a la rf, antes venian con rosca interna y la union era realmente eficaz, pero te recomendaria que no las uses y evitaras dolores de cabeza.



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hablando de centímetros de más... yo los corto justo a la medida, respetando hasta el último milímetro... pero como para unirlos siempre uso las famosas T coaxiales creo que se compensa ese pedacito extra porque la roe obtenida siempre es igual o mejor a la de los dipolos medidos individualmente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 3, 2012)

Hola colega. También me dedico a las antenas. Estas T me han dado grandes dolores de cabeza y es por eso que ya no las uso. No encontré ninguna con ese resortito interno (tampoco se me ocurre razón para que lo tengan). El problema viene por una cuestión mecánica... ante cualquier esfuerzo simplemente se desarman... y los centros simplemente estan apoyados así que cuando se pretende meter potencia vienen los problemas. Ahora hago estas uniones soldando los cables y los meto en unos tachitos que luego relleno con resina para que todo quede en su lugar. Con esto ya nunca más tuve problemas.


----------



## djmasterdj (Nov 20, 2012)

Amigo, mucho gusto y placer dirijirme a todos ustedes.

Soy un Joven de 30 años, tengo una pequeña emisora en el interior de mi Pais(Nicaragua, centroamerica) y navegando, navegando e investigando sobre algunas inquietudes que tengo, llegue a esta pagina y este post donde estan hablando acerca de arneses y distribuidores de potencia; hermanos quede maravillado, tantas cosas que ignoro, estan hablando casi que en chino. Aca en mi pais hay muchos tecnicos pero no tienen conocimiento tan amplio acerca de cada cosa, solo instalan las cosas y ya. Mi inquietud nace porque hay alguien que tiene una Emisora con caracteristicas en su transmision(Antenas y Transmisor) similares a las mias y viaja 4 veces mas su señal que la mia.  Tengo muchas dudas referente a ajuste de antenas, arneses, cables, distribuidores, etc.
Me da mucha pena pedirles que me ayuden ya que cada quien tiene su dia a dia, pero me atrevo a pedirles ayuda porque con los tecnicos de aca no se hace nada, yo soy muy atento y sabre captar lo que me digan y escriban.

Ojala puedan apoyarme.

Marlon.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

Si las dos emisoras tienen igual tipo de antena y potencia, queda atender al resto de los detalles... altura, cable, conectores y es mucho muy importante que tanto las antenas como el transmisor esten bien ajustados. Luego ya dependerá del lugar de emplzamiento de la planta transmisora, congestión de la banda, etc. Es normal que en una ciudad con pocos watts llegues a un par de decenas de km y que en otra no llegues ni al primer cruce de calles.

Te recomiendo un intrumento para medir roe (muy útil para verificar el estado de tus antenas, cable y otras cositas), http://www.qsl.net/l/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Roimetros/Roimetros.htm es el Monimatch 2 Versión con 1 instrumento, lave selectora de lectura  y calibración por potenciòmetro simple... es más complicado escribir todo eso que hacer el aparato. También una carguita fantasma y un wattimetro, que si bien ya es instrumental para comenzar a trabajar con estos bichos, considero importante que todo radiodifusor cuente con estas cosas, al menos para saber que está pasando.

Por cualquier cosa que necesites aca estamos para ayudarte.


----------



## djmasterdj (Nov 22, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias por atender mi post. Fijate que estamos en la misma ciudad, solo que claro en lugares geograficos distintos, como a 2km su planta de mi planta, estoy claro que la ubicacion geografica es toral pero por decirte algo, su torre tiene 70 pies, la mia tiene 120 pies, misma potencia(300 vatios) mismo tipo de Antenas y la diferencia en cobertura es muy diferente. Estoy claro de todos los factores que me mencionas, y por eso me dare a la tarea de tener toda la informacion disponible para que de alguna manera me ayuden a determinar el problema. Brother les agradezco mucho la disposicion con la que comparten lo que saben, a estas alturas de la vida, pocos lo hacen.


----------



## manteg (Ene 8, 2014)

macross1985 dijo:


> Finalmente, como dije, corté los cables, les quité esos centimetros demás que tenían, unos 35cm aproximadamente. Siempre utilizando la formula conocida para obtener el 1/4 de onda en coaxil RG213 común (no foam): 75/frec x 0.66 y luego multiplicando por 5 para los jumpers que van a cada dipolo y por 7 para los jumpers que se unen en la entrada del arness para 4 dipolos.
> 
> Utilicé caños de PVC de 40mm de diametro con tapas de PVC (todo se consigue facilamente y precio accesible, ya que son materiales que se emplean en cañerias d agua en sanitarios).
> 
> ...




*Me podrías decir, por favor*
como soldar los chicotes dentro de cada caño, van pin con pin de cada uno y malla con malla
de cada uno.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 9, 2014)

En principio es más fácil que eso... no los soldas dentro de cada caño... los soldas afuera... luego los metes en el caño... y ahí ya los proteges como más te convenga. Yo uso resina de poliéster para que todo quede en su lugar y luego, en la instalación, les pongo cinta aisladora, cinta autosoldable y de nuevo cinta autosoldable... queda bastante groso, pero bien protegido.


----------



## manteg (Ene 10, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias por contestarme te agradezco mucho, entonces es como te dije, se debe soldar el pin
del cable que sale del divisor y que va al uhf luego-y soldarlo con los pin de los dos cables que salen a dos dipolos, y sus masas obviamente
seria asi entonces-perdon por preguntar tanto-saludos


----------



## macross1985 (Ene 10, 2014)

Hola Manteg. Se suelda centro con centro y malla con malla. ese sería el empalme que despues quedó dentro del tubo plástico. Para inmovilizar todo podes rellenar con resina como dice el colega DJ_Glenn (que de antenas sabe mucho) o sellador de silicona (yo utilicé este último. puede ser marcas como Fastix, Juntaflex, parsecs, suprabond, etc.). En el primer empalme van los dos centros de coaxil soldados al centro del conector UHF hembra (SO-239) y la malla de cada cable se suelda al cuerpo del conector. Espero que te sirva la respuesta. 
Saludos.


----------



## manteg (Ene 10, 2014)

macross1985 dijo:


> Hola Manteg. Se suelda centro con centro y malla con malla. ese sería el empalme que despues quedó dentro del tubo plástico. Para inmovilizar todo podes rellenar con resina como dice el colega DJ_Glenn (que de antenas sabe mucho) o sellador de silicona (yo utilicé este último. puede ser marcas como Fastix, Juntaflex, parsecs, suprabond, etc.). En el primer empalme van los dos centros de coaxil soldados al centro del conector UHF hembra (SO-239) y la malla de cada cable se suelda al cuerpo del conector. Espero que te sirva la respuesta.
> Saludos.




Muchas gracias por responderme, ahora si lo entiendo tenia esa duda y te hago la ultima...se puede medir roe de un dipolo abierto fm con solo Roeimetro es factible?? Muchisimas gracias nuevamente y saludos gracias por tu cordialidad y buena onda


----------



## elgriego (Ene 10, 2014)

Hola manteg,Si se puede medir!!! Es mas ese es el procedimiento habitual. Se conecta un excitador de baja potencia,por ej 25w, se intercala,el roimetro entre este y el dipolo y se ajusta dipolo por dipolo,digamos en una zona controlada preferiblemente ,en un tramo de torre o similar,lejos de paredes ,cables,caños etc,tratando de respetar una separacion minima desde el elemento excitado (el caño mas largo del dipolo)hasta el elemento que usemos para sostenerlo de unos 80 cmt ,(el botalon tiene que medir aproximadamente 80cmt desde el elemento excitado hasta la torre)y debemos tratar de lograr una separacion de unos 2 Mts del piso,en estas condiciones ,se corre la brida ,que forma el contacto entre el acoplador y el elemento excitado hasta obtener la menor roe posible,si la misma no baja debemos cortar el conductor interno que esta en el interior del acoplador ,pacientemente!!! No cortar chicotes de mas de 5mm,hasta que la reflejada comience a bajar,luego nuevamente ,mover la brida a minima roe,tratando que el ajuste ideal no se de en ninguno de los extremos del acoplador,por lo general el punto ideal se da a 3/4 del recorrido de la brida del lado contrario al conector de rf ,A veces se puede partir con el ajuste de la brida en esta posicion y luego cortar el conductor central,que forma el capacitor dentro del acoplador, a  minima reflejada,una ves que le tomas la practica ,el ajuste se agiliza mucho,de esta manera queda concluido el ajuste de impedancia ,para minima reflejada. y por lo general cuando los montamos en su emplazamiento definitivo,las condiciones se mantienen.


Saludos.


----------



## manteg (Ene 11, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> hola manteg,si se puede medir!!!:d es mas ese es el procedimiento habitual. Se conecta un excitador de baja potencia,por ej 25w, se intercala,el roimetro entre este y el dipolo y se ajusta dipolo por dipolo,digamos en una zona controlada preferiblemente ,en un tramo de torre o similar,lejos de paredes ,cables,caños etc,tratando de respetar una separacion minima desde el elemento excitado (el caño mas largo del dipolo)hasta el elemento que usemos para sostenerlo de unos 80 cmt ,(el botalon tiene que medir aproximadamente 80cmt desde el elemento excitado hasta la torre)y debemos tratar de lograr una separacion de unos 2 mts del piso,en estas condiciones ,se corre la brida ,que forma el contacto entre el acoplador y el elemento excitado hasta obtener la menor roe posible,si la misma no baja debemos cortar el conductor interno que esta en el interior del acoplador ,pacientemente!!! No cortar chicotes de mas de 5mm,hasta que la reflejada comience a bajar,luego nuevamente ,mover la brida a minima roe,tratando que el ajuste ideal no se de en ninguno de los extremos del acoplador,por lo general el punto ideal se da a 3/4 del recorrido de la brida del lado contrario al conector de rf ,a veces se puede partir con el ajuste de la brida en esta posicion y luego cortar el conductor central,que forma el capacitor dentro del acoplador, a  minima reflejada,una ves que le tomas la practica ,el ajuste se agiliza mucho,de esta manera queda concluido el ajuste de impedancia ,para minima reflejada.:d y por lo general cuando los montamos en su emplazamiento definitivo,las condiciones se mantienen.
> 
> 
> Saludos.




muchas gracias me has ayudado un monton
te lo agradezco te envio un abrazo
manteg


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

Gracias manteg,Cualquier duda que surja en relacion Con Rf ,aqui estamos los colegas y yo ,para ayudar.


Saludos


----------



## macross1985 (Ene 12, 2014)

Colega Manteg, la forma de ajustar los dipolos es exactamente como dice el Griego. Aqui va una foto que me tomaron ajustando dipolos uno por uno a 2.5m sobre el terreno con el roimetro intercalado. Esto fue en una FM de la ciudad de Senillosa, provincia de Neuquen, Argentina. Luego de ajustarlos uno a uno, los montamos en lo mas alto de la torre y quedó transmitiendo muy bien la emisora.


----------



## manteg (Ene 13, 2014)

macross1985 dijo:


> colega manteg, la forma de ajustar los dipolos es exactamente como dice el griego. Aqui va una foto que me tomaron ajustando dipolos uno por uno a 2.5m sobre el terreno con el roimetro intercalado. Esto fue en una fm de la ciudad de senillosa, provincia de neuquen, argentina. Luego de ajustarlos uno a uno, los montamos en lo mas alto de la torre y quedó transmitiendo muy bien la emisora.



espectacular muy buena la foto y explicacion te envio un abrazo


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 13, 2014)

Amigo Macross1985, disculpa la pregunta, pero no podia evitar planteartela, el amigo que esta al pie de la escalera y muy cerca de la antena , no afecta tus ajustes?, saludos


----------



## lvluis (Ene 13, 2014)

Hola macross, disculpa que te haga una critica el que esta al pie del dipolo mas tu cuerpo metido entre el gama y la torre también afectan a la medición, cuando yo ajusto dipolos me pongo el cinto arnes y me cuelgo detrás de la torre donde esta el dipolo para medir porque con mi cuerpo entre el dipolo y la torre me tira un roe bajo o alto depende pero cuando estoy detrás de la torre me tira el roe exacto cuesta un poco el ajuste porque tenes que pasarte para adelante a tocar el gama y después tirarte para atrás pero quedan de diez ajustados y la altura a la que ajusto es a 6mtrs para que no tenga nada alrededor y no afecte todo el ajuste saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2014)

macross1985 dijo:


> Colega Manteg, la forma de ajustar los dipolos es exactamente como dice el Griego. Aqui va una foto que me tomaron ajustando dipolos uno por uno a 2.5m sobre el terreno con el roimetro intercalado. Esto fue en una FM de la ciudad de Senillosa, provincia de Neuquen, Argentina. Luego de ajustarlos uno a uno, los montamos en lo mas alto de la torre y quedó transmitiendo muy bien la emisora.





Quizas estan posando para la foto!!!
Todos sabemos ,y cuantos de nosotros ,habremos ajustado antenas en condiciones ,indecibles e impensables, Confieso una de las mias,en alguna ocasion realice el ajuste ,sobre una escalera de madera en el fondo de casa,a modo de torre,de cuatro circulares,que estan puestos actualmente en un edificio ,de 120 mts ,mas su torre de 40 mts.con un harris de 5kw Y milagrosamente ,Corrijo debido a la amplia Experiencia de un servidor!!!todo funciona de maravillas.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 14, 2014)

Cuando uno va de emisora en emisora siempre se encuentra con ideas diferentes. Por mi parte estoy tratando de no hacer trabajos en altura, ya lo comenté en otro posto. Hay mucha porquería instalada por ahí y cada vez me siento menos seguro (aunque el dueño siempre dice que es lo mejor del mundo, que lo instaló un ingeniero, que todo está homologado, con seguro, blah blah blah, verso).

Al principio yo buscaba simular las condiciones finales de instalación, pero se imaginarán que es muy engorroso... luego uno de esos "antenistas", de esos que no saben para que sirve un medidor de roe, me enseñó que simplemente extendiendo el brazo se logra buen resultado. Lo llevé a la práctica y tenía razón, aunque siempre depende mucho del lugar, ya que cerca del piso todo puede estar perfecto y más lejos puede medir cualquier cosa. Un radiodifusor me habló desde su experiencia práctica, ni de técnicas, ni de instrumentos, sólo de los tipos con los que tuvo que lidiar... le preparé cuatro dipolos cerrados y al medidos abajo, montados en su botalon acusaba roe 1:1. Decía que si al acercarte y alejarte la reflejada no varía, ya no se moverá más. Entonces hice la prueba de comenzar a izar la formación y medirla en posición vertical y todo seguía ok. A mitad del trayecto hasta el tope de la torre medimos otra vez y todo ok. Luego volvimos a medir con todo en su lugar y todo ok... por último la comprobación fue abajo y todo mejor que bien. Así que esta persona podría tener razón en esto. Lo puse en práctica en otra emisora, pero con dipolos abiertos y el resultado fue el mismo, así que podría ser un criterio válido. De cualquier manera, siempre compruebo en el mismo lugar de instalación, ya en su posición definitiva, con las demás antenas en su lugar.

También me pasó una vez que dos dipolos cerrados me volvieron increiblemente loco... medía arriba y tenía 1:1, medía abajo y se disparaba por las nubes... entonces pedí a alguien que mida abajo mientras retocaba arriba y tenía 1:1, pero al bajar y verlo yo mismo estaba "volando en roe"... así que con el equipo encendido subí para seguir retocando y dependiendo de mi posición en la torre era la lectura... así que ahí está... uno es el que resuena a veces...


----------



## macross1985 (Ene 14, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Macross1985, disculpa la pregunta, pero no podia evitar planteartela, el amigo que esta al pie de la escalera y muy cerca de la antena , no afecta tus ajustes?, saludos



Es verdad ambos estamos muy cerca, recuerdo que ajutamos con una potencia de 10W, eran solo 2 dipolos abiertos fabricados por el colega Luis Molina de la ciudad de Bigand (provincia de Santa Fe) Argentina. Ambos dieron lectura inmejorable, en 10 minutos calibré el conjunto, coloque el distribuidor construido con rg11 y se montó el su posicion definitiva. Resultado perfecto. Pero es cierto que en ocaciones he tenido que "esconderme" detras de la torre para no influir en el ajuste.



Estas fotos son de los dipolos antes de ajustarlos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola a todos ,!saludos cordeales! , dejo aca una direcciõn de un radioaficcionado  donde el ensina con muchos detalhes de como armar un dipolo abierto y un dipolo con polarizaciõn circular todos los dos para la banda de FM broadcasting (88 hasta 108Mhz) , fortunadamiente lo idioma es en español .
http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_FM.htm y http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_Circular_FM.htm .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 24, 2014)

hola. con respecto a que los dipolos cerrados se obtiene  una impedancia de 50-100 ohm  acercandolos al mastil en donde van los mismos , veras que estan muy cerca , 10-15 cm  del mismo , Dj-glenn , me parece que dijo tambien algo parecido , y decia como adaptar los 10 ohm usando multiplos de 1/2  onda , estube buscando en que tema lo habia dicho ,pero no lo encontre , si lo encuentro  lo paso, yo voy a probar a hacerlo de esa forma.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 26, 2014)

Normalmente la separación es fija... debe haber alguna forma de calcularla... pero los hago como en la foto que adjunto. Atentos a que de la longitud del dipolo dependerá también esta separación con el botalon.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2014)

Hola a todos quanto a adaptar 100 Ohmios para 50 Ohmios eso es possible con un trecho de cable coaxial de 75 Ohmios con un largo de 1/4 de onda ( no devemos orvidar de lo factor de velocidad de lo cable = 0,66 en caso del dielectrico sener de polietileno). Cables con 1/2 conprimento de onda sienpre repeten la misma inpedancia de un ponto a otro tal como un espello .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.


Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kristian123 (Feb 12, 2014)

hola estimados colegas  me llamo kristian ingeniero electronico en telecomunicaciones,  y puedo despejar su dudas con respecto a el enfadado de  ese tipo de antenas . los calculos son los correctos  ustedes  están en lo cierto el tema es que se olvidan de que las antenas de eiffel son ajustables  los cortes de enfadados van a 98 mhz y la  la impedancia total  la da  el largo de  el iradiante  y gama  así se puede tener una antena gustable   al rango. esto es por que la adaptacion de la impedancia  termina dependiendo del irradiante y gama si bien andan bien  también tienen sus costos en ganancia db. espero que te aya despejado tu duda


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 21, 2014)

como dice el colega con respecto a los enfasados  , como el enfasado calculandolo en 98 mhz , es bastante amplio el ancho de banda , en las puntas de banda tiene  roe 1:1.5 , que es poco y con un retoque en el gamma  queda con roe 1:1 ,



aca encontre lo que habia comentado anteriormente que los dipolos cerrados se pueden poner directamente al cable de enfasado sin poner ningun adaptador de impedancia solamente acercandolo al botalon o mastil  para calibrarlo , sino vean esto en youtube cuando estan reparando un dipolo cerrado veran que el enfasado va directamente al dipolo , 



 , y en este otro enlace , estaba viendo una formacion de dipólos y me llamo la atencion el diseño de los dipolos cerrados, que el irradiante va a masa y tambien la parte fria , no asi en otros fabricantes de antenas  , cual sera mejor ? , a lo mejor djglenn  sabe algo .










sino esta J china 

     Miniatura de Adjuntos Ver el archivo adjunto 105945


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 24, 2014)

Los "cerrados" (atento a las comillas) realizan como decis. No hay mucha info concreta que digamos sobre el tema pero después de experimentar un poco lo sacas de taquito.

Las J chinas que decis son medio dipolo cerrado de media longitud de onda... o algo así se llaman... presentan una impedancia un tanto menor a la de los dipolos cerrados. De cualquier manera podes adaptar impedancias como mejor te guste o más cómodo te resulte.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola los felicito por la información proporcionada esta muy clara, si mal no entendí si quiero poner dos dipolos para mi estación 96.9 la formula seria:
para la separación entre dipolos:

300/96.9 X 75= 2.32 cm

y la formula para el largo de cada cable seria:

75 X o.66 / 96.9 = 51 cm X 5 = 255 cm

(por 5 porque es la medida que se adecua al largo del cable, por la separación entre dipolos y así manipulo y el cable no quedaría tensado)

estoy en lo correcto?

PDT: Aportare una antena dipolo recomendada por una amigo y Hecha por mi, que me a dado magníficos resultados, con 300 watts la escucho a 40 minutos... solo que la forma de calibrarla no la tengo correctamente, ya que solo uso el analizador de antena Rigexpert AA-170

Adjunto algunas imágenes

subirimagenes.net/i/140314084903269529.jpg

subirimagenes.net/i/140314084920477361.jpg

subirimagenes.net/i/140314084927517081.jpg

subirimagenes.net/i/140314084947415892.jpg


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Hola los felicito por la información proporcionada esta muy clara, si mal no entendí si quiero poner dos dipolos para mi estación 96.9 la formula seria:
> para la separación entre dipolos:
> 
> 300/96.9 X 75= 2.32 cm
> ...


! Escutcha a 40 minutos.... , pero no aclaraste a quantos Km/H fue hecho esa prueba!
! Los calculos de proyecto del dibisor estan correctos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 14, 2014)

30 kilómetros , ahora quiero poner dos para que se escuche mejor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> 30 kilómetros , ahora quiero poner dos para que se escuche mejor


Aumente lo quanto for possible la altura final de los dipolos es lo mejor a hacer.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 14, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Escutcha a 40 minutos.... , pero no aclaraste a quantos Km/H fue hecho esa prueba!
> ! Los calculos de proyecto del dibisor estan correctos !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Quería saber si es correcta la ecuación para 96.9?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola juanjt,Tu ecuacion es correcta,los cables del repartidor son de 2,55Mts Cada uno,Siempre y cuando uses coaxil rg 11 con aislacion de nailon,o  cable de 75 ohm ,de 0,66 de Fv.

Saludos.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok muchas gracias,  actualmente tengo un solo Dipolo lo curioso es que la antena está muy bien ajustada tiene  1.13 swr,. 
El detalle es que el cable se calienta, le puse termómetro láser y marco 30 grados, lo toco y se siente tibio, investigando en internet leí que ese efecto hace que parte de la potencia se está disipando.(perdiendo)
Voy a cambiar el cable por uno de mejor calidad BELDEN 9913, pero me surge la curiosidad si existe una medida de la línea de transmisión para determinada frecuencia. 
Gracias 


leo sobre la medida exacta de la línea transmisión.
Hay alguna ecuación para fm y que indique


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 15, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias,  actualmente tengo un solo Dipolo lo curioso es que la antena está muy bien ajustada tiene  1.13 swr,.
> El detalle es que el cable se calienta, le puse termómetro láser y marco 30 grados, lo toco y se siente tibio, investigando en internet leí que ese efecto hace que parte de la potencia se está disipando.(perdiendo)
> Voy a cambiar el cable por uno de mejor calidad BELDEN 9913, pero me surge la curiosidad si existe una medida de la línea de transmisión para determinada frecuencia.
> Gracias
> ...



Hola...Que un sistema irradiante tenga baja ROE no significa que la potencia se este irradiando al espacio...una carga fantasma tiene ROE 1:1 y sin embargo disipa toda la potencia en forma de calor...¿la medición de temperatura hay que ver como la realizaste?...¿el cable estaba con la potencia circulando por el?...entonces tocarlo exteriormente(con la mano u termómetro electrónico) no es una medición confiable. Se debe cortar la circulación de potencia por el y realizar la medición(siempre hablando de termómetros electrónicos de contacto). Si un cable coaxil realmente "calienta" se debe cambiarlo por uno mas grueso por que las perdidas dependen en gran medida del grosor del cable(ablando siempre de la misma calidad del cable).
La medida de un cable coaxil alimentador de un sistema irradiante debe ser la mas corta posible a fin de evitar las perdidas por que es un sistema de transporte( a menos que se halla diseñado con otra función como la de sumado, etc para lo cual si depende de la frecuencia la longitud a usar)
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Buenas noches compañeros:

Tengo dos días buscando un post en el foro sobre la construcción de un divisor pero del rígido (tipo T), alguien recuerda cual es el nombre?


Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias,  actualmente tengo un solo Dipolo lo curioso es que la antena está muy bien ajustada tiene  1.13 swr,.
> El detalle es que el cable se calienta, le puse termómetro láser y marco 30 grados, lo toco y se siente tibio, investigando en internet leí que ese efecto hace que parte de la potencia se está disipando.(perdiendo)
> Voy a cambiar el cable por uno de mejor calidad BELDEN 9913, pero me surge la curiosidad si existe una medida de la línea de transmisión para determinada frecuencia.
> Gracias
> ...



Hola a todos,caro Juanjt ese calientamento que ustedes aclara es puro efecto Joule ,portanto la potenzia fornida por tu transmissor si pierde un poco en lo cable antes de chegar en la antena. Canbie ese cable por otro de menor perdidas por metro y teras mas potencia fornida en tu antena y mejor alcançe de tu emissor. Yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don ElGriego lo conprimento del cable deve sener lo mas curto possible evitando asi perdas desnesesarias, pero como pides 
un calculo matemactico  lo que te recomiendo es :enpleye multiplos de 1/2 onda x FV ( donde FV es lo factor de velocidad del cable en questón), asi la inpedancia de la antena( sea el qual for) es reflejada en lo otro extremo (transmisor) , esa caracteristica es valida  para cables cortados en 1/2 onda de la frequenzia en questón.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





anthony123 dijo:


> Buenas noches compañeros:
> 
> Tengo dos días buscando un post en el foro sobre la construcción de un divisor pero del rígido (tipo T), alguien recuerda cual es el nombre?
> 
> ...


Caro anthony yo no me recuedo de mirar se tema , pero ese dibisor que buscas es basicamente una linea coaxial de 1/4 de onda en la frequenzia de operación donde el si conporta como un transformador de inpedancias casando las dos salidas ( en paralelo) portanto 25Ohmios en 50 Ohmios (entrada) .
La inpedancia caracteristica desa linea de 1/4 de onda puede sener calculada como  : Z linea = (Z1 x Z2) esp 1/2 , donde : Z linea = inpedancia de la linea transformadora , Z1 inpedancia en un extremo , Z2 inpedancia en lo otro extremo.  Portanto la inpedancia de la linea es la Raiz Quadrada de la multiplicación de las inpedancias a seneren transformadas. Z linea = (25 x 50) esp 1/2 o   sea aproximadamente 35 Ohmios , afortunadamente esa linea puede sener construida con dos cables de 70 Omios en paralelo ( RG059 o RG11  dependendo de la potenzia aplicada) sendo malha con malha y vivo con vivo en paralelo , con un conprimento de 1/4 de onda X lo FV (factor de velocidad del cable en questón). particularmente no me gusta mucho ese dibisor porque no hay aylamento de RF entre las salidas o caso una de las salidas dañem hay un fuerte descasamiento en la entrada , donde eses malos efectos no ocorren en los dibisores tipo Willkinson.   
Espero que tenga entiendido mis expalnacioes , caso no pregunte es un plaser contestarte.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracias Daniel Lopes, entonces la ecuación sería: 300/96.9/4 = 77.3 x 0.95 (BELDEN 9913, núcleo de aire)= 73.435 y ocupo más o menos 15 metros lo multiplico hasta que me de la medida?
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

No exactamente porque los multiplos correctos enpleados son de mea onda( 1/2) y no de un quarto(1/4), bueno vamos a las cuentas usteds nesecitas de multiplos de 1/2 onda hasta a aproximadamente 15 metros de longitud , portanto  lo conprimento de onda es : 300/96.9= 3,1 metros , mea onda es : 3,1 /2= 1,55 metros , aplicando lo VF del cable que usteds aclaraste sener 0,95 tenemos : 1,55x0,95= 1, 47 metros . entonses usteds puede enplear 14,7 metros ( decimo multiplo)o 16,17 metros que es o lo decimo premero multiplo.
Espero tener sido claro en lo que aclare aca , qualquer duda adicional , pregunte es un plaser contestarte.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok muchas gracias si comprendo la fórmula, es correcta?

300/96.9/2 X 0.95= 1,47 X 10 = 14.47 
                              1,47 X 11 = 16.47?
                              1,47 X 12 = 17.64?

Esta fórmula siempre se emplea en líneas de trasmicion?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias si comprendo la fórmula, es correcta?
> 
> 300/96.9/2 X 0.95= 1,47 X 10 = 14.47
> 1,47 X 11 = 16.47?
> ...


Si correcto sienpre que quieras que una inpedancia ( sea el qual for) sea refletida en lo otro extremo del esa linea de transmissión
Haora si quieres transformar inpedancias enpleie 1/4 de onda sienpre con multiplos inpares , pares NO sirve porque senon tornamos lo  de nuevo en 1/2 onda.
Att.
Daniel Lopes .


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro anthony yo no me recuedo de mirar se tema



Gracias por tu explicación compañero Daniel pero me refería al distribuidor en el que en un extremo va a la salida del transmisor y en el otro se conectan las 4 antenas, es similar a este:

http://www.fmdepot.com.ar/divisor.htm

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

anthony123 dijo:


> Gracias por tu explicación compañero Daniel pero me refería al distribuidor en el que en un extremo va a la salida del transmisor y en el otro se conectan las 4 antenas, es similar a este:
> 
> http://www.fmdepot.com.ar/divisor.htm
> 
> Saludos


! OK !, es exactamente ese lo tipo de dibisor  que yo aclare como anda , pero yo explique mejor como si proyecta un dibisor por dos , haora para si proyectar uno por quatro (4) , asi tenemos 50/4= 12,5 Homios , entonser hay que proyectar una linea de 1/4 de onda de modo casar los 12,5 Ohmios en 50 Ohmios, portanto la inpedancia caracteristica desa linea es : Raiz quadrada de la multiplicación de 12,5 por 50. Asi tenemos que enplear una llinea de 25 Ohmios la qual afortunadamente puede sener hecha con dos cables de 50 Ohmios en paralelo. 
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 16, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si correcto sienpre que quieras que una inpedancia ( sea el qual for) sea refletida en lo otro extremo del esa linea de transmissión
> Haora si quieres transformar inpedancias enpleie 1/4 de onda sienpre con multiplos inpares , pares NO sirve porque senon tornamos lo  de nuevo en 1/2 onda.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes .



Bueno lo que quiero es poner una estación FM en 96.9 con dos dipolos,  por eso estoy con lo del divisor de potencia, que ya me quedo claro.

Lo de la longitud de la línea de trasmicion es sólo por que mi cable estaba calentando, lo que quiero sabes es si al poner una estación en determinada frecuencia hay que tener en cuenta la ecuación de la longitud del cable o línea de trasmision. O no importa teniendo claro que debe ser lo más corto posible?


Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

juanjt dijo:


> Bueno lo que quiero es poner una estación FM en 96.9 con dos dipolos,  por eso estoy con lo del divisor de potencia, que ya me quedo claro.
> 
> Lo de la longitud de la línea de trasmicion es sólo por que mi cable estaba calentando, lo que quiero sabes es si al poner una estación en determinada frecuencia hay que tener en cuenta la ecuación de la longitud del cable o línea de trasmision. O no importa teniendo claro que debe ser lo más corto posible?
> 
> ...


Lo calientamento de tu cable se deve a perdidas en el , portanto canbielo por otro con menor pierdas por metro.
Quanto a enplear multiplos de 1/2 onda en lo cable la vantagen es que  permite chequear la antena con un Wattimetro direccional en lo extremo que estas conectado lo transmissor.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 16, 2014)

Entonces si es recomendable aplicar esta fórmula siempre?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

Bueno para mi si , haora puede sener que  otro conpañero o tecnico en telecomunicaciones discorde y como "gusto" cada uno tiene o tujo , estejas livre para escojer.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, Daniel y una última duda, yo tengo un tx de 300 watts si pongo dos Dipolos con divisor de potencia que beneficios obtengo?
Actualmente la radio se escucha a unos 30 km, pero unos 5 o 10 km se escucha pero muy débil..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

Bueno, dos dipolos correctamente enfasados te garantizan 3 Dbs de ganancia a mas.
Quanto a la potenza final esa deve sener averiguada o medida en lo extremo del cable coaxial con auxilio de un bueno Wattimetro mas una carga fictia adecuada a la frequenzia (VHF) y de buena potenzia de dissipación (300W). Haora lo rango de alcaçe ese depende en mucho de la localización de lo posto emissor , obstaculos tal como en una ciudad mui grande con muchos predios elevados o mismo una topografia con muchos altos y bajos , montañas que pueden hacer suenbra en tu senal .
Lo mas correcto para si tener un bueno rango de alcançe es tu antena lo mas alto que possible en relación a lo solo. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracias Daniel, voy a pensar un rato jejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! OK !, es exactamente ese lo tipo de dibisor  que yo aclare como anda , pero yo explique mejor como si proyecta un dibisor por dos , haora para si proyectar uno por quatro (4) , asi tenemos 50/4= 12,5 Homios , entonser hay que proyectar una linea de 1/4 de onda de modo casar los 12,5 Ohmios en 50 Ohmios, portanto la inpedancia caracteristica desa linea es : Raiz quadrada de la multiplicación de 12,5 por 50. Asi tenemos que enplear una llinea de 25 Ohmios la qual afortunadamente puede sener hecha con dos cables de 50 Ohmios en paralelo.
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



Sr. Daniel pero mi intención es hacerlo con un sistema rígido (tubo exterior de aluminio, interior de cobre) porque los coaxiales aquí además de caros son malos.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

anthony123 dijo:


> Sr. Daniel pero mi intención es hacerlo con un sistema rígido (tubo exterior de aluminio, interior de cobre) porque los coaxiales aquí además de caros son malos.
> 
> Saludos y gracias!



Estimado anthony123 no es necesario me llamar de Sr., el verdadero Sr. estas comandando en lo Cielo , jajajajajajajajajaa.
Pero, ? quantos KWs quieres andar en esa llinea ? , tente conpra sobras de cables coaxiales enpleados en radiobase de telefonia celular quízaz hay en una charrateria  pero hay que buscar bien o quízaz en la Internet .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2014)

anthony123 dijo:


> Sr. Daniel pero mi intención es hacerlo con un sistema rígido (tubo exterior de aluminio, interior de cobre) porque los coaxiales aquí además de caros son malos.
> 
> Saludos y gracias!



Hola Anthony ,Aca tenes la imformacion que andas buscando acerca de los distribuidores solidos.

http://dk7zb.darc.de/Stacking/splitter.htm


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rnez-cables-enfazador-tubular-cuadrado-76122/


Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Elgriego es exactamente lo que estaba necesitando. Muchas gracias, al igual que para Daniel Lopez.

Saludos desde Cumaná, Venezuela.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola a todos , no devemos olvidar que en ese tipo de divisor no hay ayslamento algun entre las salidas , portanto caso alguna delas dañe tenemos asi un fuerte descasamiento en la entrada. 
Eso no ocorre  con los divisores tipo Willkinson hecho con lineas o cables de 75 Ohmios agregados a resistores de equalización (100 Ohmios de alta potenzia y no inductivos).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, entonces cual de los dos divisores es el más adecuado?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

Bueno , esa respuesta en realidad depende de varios factores por exenplo : si lo costo  del es inportant o no, si lo mas inportant es continuar andando bien mismo con falhas en alguna antena , si lo mas inportant es la facilidad en armar uno o conprar otro hecho y listo , entonses hay que poner en una balanza los pros y contras para elegir qual divisor es lo mejor tener en manos entre lo mas correcto tecnicamente hablando o lo mas coveniente ( mas barato).
Una cosa es verdad los dos tipos te atienden como divisor y listo .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## manteg (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola A todos pregunto si es posible que dos radios de fm puedan funcionar en una misma
frecuencia? en una distancia una de otra de 50 kms

por ejemplo a 50 kms de mi ciudad hay una radio en la misma frecuencia
que mi radio
y entra muy bien en los autos en mi ciudad

y mi radio no sale bien en ciertos sectores
y hace ruido( esto seria interferencia? con la otra radio?)

se que lo ideal seria cambiarme de frecuencia 
pero como esta de distancia mi radio a 50 kilometros de la otra
pense que no tendria problemas pero obviamente me equivoque

me podria alguien ayudarme por favor
muchas gracias


----------



## juanjt (Abr 1, 2014)

Te respondes a ti mismo... Si no quieres batallar cambia la frecuencia si o si


----------



## elgriego (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola manteg,existen muchos factores a tener en cuenta ,Altura de antena de la emisora que te interfiere ,potencia del transmisor,P.R.E. Etc ,para poder hacer una analisis correcto del asunto ,debemos tener datos tecnicos Fehacientes,de tu estacion y de la otra ,es imposible conjeturar en el aire.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola a todos , mi sugerencia es canbiar de frequenzia unos dos o tres canales ( 400 o 600 Khz) que pueden sener arriba o abajo de esta haora , pero tenendo cautela si no hay otra emissora en ese nuevo canal eleito.
Quanto a un nuevo ayuste en la antena , ese no es necesario porque  no hay problemas donde lo desplazamento de frequencia es pequeño y la ROE o potenzia reflejada no canbia tanto asi para frequenzias tan cercanas.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## manteg (Abr 2, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola manteg,existen muchos factores a tener en cuenta ,Altura de antena de la emisora que te interfiere ,potencia del transmisor,P.R.E. Etc ,para poder hacer una analisis correcto del asunto ,debemos tener datos tecnicos Fehacientes,de tu estacion y de la otra ,es imposible conjeturar en el aire.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias por explicarme que hacer le agradezco mucho SALUDOS CORDIALES



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , mi sugerencia es canbiar de frequenzia unos dos o tres canales ( 400 o 600 Khz) que pueden sener arriba o abajo de esta haora , pero tenendo cautela si no hay otra emissora en ese nuevo canal eleito.
> Quanto a un nuevo ayuste en la antena , ese no es necesario porque  no hay problemas donde lo desplazamento de frequencia es pequeño y la ROE o potenzia reflejada no canbia tanto asi para frequenzias tan cercanas.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Muchas gracias por contestarme, es lo que pensaba hacer antes verificando sobre otras frecuencias MUCHAS GRACIAS SALUDOS CORDIALES-MANTEG


----------



## macross1985 (Abr 14, 2014)

Hola colega manteg.  Coincido con los demás sería imprescindible tener todod los datos tecnicos posibles. Probablemente la potencia radiada efectiva de la otra emisora sea mucho mayor a la de tu estación. Pero lo mas rápido y sencillo sería que te cambies de frecuencia, si por ejemplo ambas emisoras transmiten en 102.9, deberías moverte a 103.3 o 102.5 no mucho mas alejado para que no tengas que calibrar tu antena, alejandote hasta 400khz. no creo que tengas que ajustar antena. Seguramante esto te peritirá salir al aire con mayor claridad en tu ciudad y si las condiciones tecnicas de tu radio lo permiten, hasta podrías llegar con tu señal a la ciudad vecina.

Saludos! 

Daniel Quintero (Patagones - Viedma)


----------



## ojotec (May 5, 2020)

GustyArte dijo:


> Hola.. interesante tu respuesta, pero hay algo que te olvidaste, el cuarto de onda se calcula en base a la velocidad de propagacion del cable y su impedancia.
> 
> Las medidas pueden variar dependiendo del cable a emplear, ya sea foam (0,89) o de polietileno (0,66).
> 
> ...


Hace rato vengo leyendo que estan utilizando factores de velocidad erroneos. Segun tablas de factores de velocidad de coaxiles  el del foan el valor es 0.66 y polietileno 0.80. Aunque puedo equivocarme.


----------



## ricbevi (May 6, 2020)

ojotec dijo:


> Hace rato vengo leyendo que estan utilizando factores de velocidad erroneos. Segun tablas de factores de velocidad de coaxiles  el del foan el valor es 0.66 y polietileno 0.80. Aunque puedo equivocarme.



Según esta afirmación que haces, es mejor calidad el plástico común que el foam ya que perdería menos velocidad la onda a determinada frecuencia al estar contenida por un cable con dicha aislación.


----------

